# Mowing grass season driveler # 172



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

OOps, I'll delete mine gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

I had the wrong # anyway.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

Goot won GW


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

Neighbors cows got out, was headed into work and didn't have time to help him . .

Stoopid cows were everywhere..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neighbors cows got out, was headed into work and didn't have time to help him . .
> 
> Stoopid cows were everywhere..
> 
> ...



Good Lord!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

he gone have a long nite


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

sure wish it wasn't suppose to rain tomorrow or I probably would be on a lake fishing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> sure wish it wasn't suppose to rain tomorrow or I probably would be on a lake fishing



Heard that, supposed to go to a little local reservoir tomorrow with brother.....not so sure now. It's only 5 mins from here, but that type of weather can brew up anywhere QUICK.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord!





That was only 'bout half of 'em, there was still one lil ole calf in the pasture looking all lonely !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

These could be some of Boss's cows that he can't see/count . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> These could be some of Boss's cows that he can't see/count . .



BO$$'s cows headin to South Ga.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

I'mon steal that pic fer a minit, Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon steal that pic fer a minit, Quack.





Have at it !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

Opened the door to close the window on the truck and CMC jumps in and won't get out . . 


Stoopid doggie .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Opened the door to close the window on the truck and CMC jumps in and won't get out . .
> 
> 
> Stoopid doggie .
> ...



  

He makin dem goo goo eyes atcha, Hoss!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

he ready to go to deepstep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He makin dem goo goo eyes atcha, Hoss!




He's good at that. 




Wycliff said:


> he ready to go to deepstep





Yep, Chalk Mine Charlie's ALWAYS ready to ride !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

Reckon I'll go read my book..


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

later Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

think i'll go to bed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone notice how dirty quacks windshield is.  Oh my wow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 24, 2015)

Quack.  I'm very disappointed


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

No...I was lookin at da cows, the focal point of the photo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2015)

Reckon I'll call it a night too, gonna get up and look at the weather outlook for some fishin tomorrow close by!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone notice how dirty quacks windshield is.  Oh my wow





Yeah it is, the whole thing is nasty.  It's my work Jeep, I don't think it's been washed this year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 24, 2015)

On my phone,zoomed in,  first thing I seen was the dirty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 24, 2015)

Shame on you quack.  Shame on you


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neighbors cows got out, was headed into work and didn't have time to help him . .
> 
> Stoopid cows were everywhere..
> 
> ...



Looks like Billy H's Cows


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like Billy H's Cows





Nope, Eric Chandlers, but I think they were going to visit Billy's cows..


----------



## Hankus (Apr 24, 2015)

7am-11:30pm......that's gotta be a double shift, but it ain't. Time to ride on home.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 24, 2015)

oh, an don't feel bad Unk, last time the ol Ford I'm drivin was washed was pre-07


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

Hankus said:


> 7am-11:30pm......that's gotta be a double shift, but it ain't. Time to ride on home.





Long day neph, safe travels home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2015)

barely get to sleep an wake to hear thunder.  howdy quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> barely get to sleep an wake to hear thunder.  howdy quack





Evenin GW, hopefully it won't get too rough up there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin GW, hopefully it won't get too rough up there.



don't believe the rough stuff is coming until later if at all according to the messican.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2015)

It is bad enough that I've got a hole that is growing much larger in my front yard that is located right against the curb and this hole runs along the curb and also has migrated under the curb and out underneath the street.  I notified the county about it Wednesday afternoon and I was hoping that they would come out by yesterday and work on this drainage pipe that has failed again.  They have already dug up a section of my yard twice during the past 3 years to fix this county drainage problem.  I've got so much orange flagging tape around this area now that it looks like a "hot" marked trail to enter the woods on a WMA to get to a deer stand location.   

I went outside to get the newspaper earlier and you guessed it.....it is RAINING AGAIN !!!!

Please tell me that I am NOT the only one that is tired of this crazy weather.  Enough of this ongoing rain and storm after storm filled with lots of rain, hail, lightning, thunder, high winds, tornadoes, etc.

Stop this Merry-Go-Round and let me off so that I can enjoy sunshine again!!!!!!    


Coffee, coffee, coffee.....I need some coffee.  Heck, I might end up at the "Awful House" Restaurant this morning for some breakfast to go along with that coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neighbors cows got out, was headed into work and didn't have time to help him . .
> 
> Stoopid cows were everywhere..




Shucks, this looks like lots of steaks for everyone !!!!!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Opened the door to close the window on the truck and CMC jumps in and won't get out . .
> 
> 
> Stoopid doggie .




Quack, ole CMC ain't no stupid dog as he is actually real smart for sure.  He gets to live like a "king" as long as he has you to chauffeur him around.   Couldn't be BUT one thing better......that is if Ms Dawn was the person doing the chauffeuring !!!!!   



Ok, it is time for you sleeping drivelers to get your Mojo on and shake a leg this morning !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

Well EE I woke as you read back at 12ish and didn't get any more of that shut eye until about 3 so coffee brewing was delayed this AM but I am on it now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

'Mornin boyzz !! 2 mo nights !! 


Will be shutting down the mining operations tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Reckon brother and I will brave the thunderstorm possibility this morning. Just heard some good thunder.  

We aren't the only idjits in the family though, MizT, Caitlin, and a friend are going over to run in one of those Dirty Girl Run's at AMS this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

No rain here at the moment, but hearing thunder all around.


Mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Radar don't look good either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

No drizzle here like there was at 1 and 5 AM but no thunder now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

Well the radar says it is raining.  Might ought to check.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

yep it is raining and standing outside there are 3 deer in the backyard and thunder in the distance.


----------



## cramer (Apr 25, 2015)

Morning every buddy - Thanks for the coffee G, but I can't handle the white bird this early and I'm glad I didn't hear it when I was sleeping


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Raining here and radar shows it. Going to hold off for a while and see if we get that 3-4 hr window they showed on the morning weather report. Supposed to be out of here by 11:00 am then fire back up in the afternoon evenin.

Problem is, if the employee that's runs these fishing weekends doesn't open that gate this morning at 7:00 am, he probably won't open it at all, even later on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Mornin cramer.


----------



## cramer (Apr 25, 2015)

Mornin Chief - Are you going out in this stuff today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

cramer said:


> Mornin Chief - Are you going out in this stuff today?



I had hopes of doing some things outside but rethinking that plan.


----------



## cramer (Apr 25, 2015)

yeah -  it's raining and rolling faraway thunder now
What's for breakfast?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Rode on over to the lil reservoir to see if it was open. Can't believe it, but the water authority employee was sitting there in his truck with the gate open.  No one showed up but me, without the boat of course. 

He's leaving it open for those who want to brave the elements! 

When/if it let's up, brother and I will be there, might be the only ones to show up.


----------



## cramer (Apr 25, 2015)

Half Duck/Half Man^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

seeing the flashes of lightening now not just hearing thunder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

chief,  intellicast ?   is this for smart fishermen?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief,  intellicast ?   is this for smart fishermen?



I may not catch a fish, but I'll know what the weather is doin by golly!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Rain has stopped here for the moment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

According to the radar, all the yellow and orange is to the East of me now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Brother is on his way.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2015)

a little wind, but nuttin else here........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> a little wind, but nuttin else here........





Hey !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey !!


 Hey you!  Typed that & then went out & started working in the yard.......... just came in to get a bite to eat & head back out.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

One tired  white boy.  When and roughed in some wiring on a 12x 30 building someone is converting into a small apartment.  Too many holes too much time on tip toes
.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!  Typed that & then went out & started working in the yard.......... just came in to get a bite to eat & head back out.......




New neighbors are blowing up some big Tannerite containers, looks like we're gonna have a talk soon.  It's okay if I do it on my property, but they can't. 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> One tired  white boy.  When and roughed in some wiring on a 12x 30 building someone is converting into a small apartment.  Too many holes too much time on tip toes
> .





Po Louie..




Headed into werk .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> a little wind, but nuttin else here........



Way more than I wanted for fishin. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> One tired  white boy.  When and roughed in some wiring on a 12x 30 building someone is converting into a small apartment.  Too many holes too much time on tip toes
> .



Why is it always gotta be a racial thang? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> New neighbors are blowing up some big Tannerite containers, looks like we're gonna have a talk soon.  It's okay if I do it on my property, but they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got some mexicans that came over to an empty house cross the road and had a party couple weekends ago, but nobody lives there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

Where did Sat go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where did Sat go?



Tell me about it.....today flew by with the breeze.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it.....today flew by with the breeze.




Hope tonight does too !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Way more than I wanted for fishin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why it gotta be a racial thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why it gotta be a racial thing



Completely different scenario, young man. I simply stated their Nationality, 'Mexican' is not a race.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why it gotta be a racial thing





He mad 'cause Miggie threw a partay and didn't invite Chiefbro..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

bOOM bOOM = panties in a wad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope tonight does too !!



You shut down or shutting down?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Hugh knew jag would bartend if he invited jeph.  They would be too hung over to hunt in the am


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He mad 'cause Miggie threw a partay and didn't invite Chiefbro..



  

They was hoopin and hollerin too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hugh knew jag would bartend if he invited jeph.  They would be too hung over to hunt in the am



That's the best you got?? Dude...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Dude I'm tired.  The fact I tried should give me some credit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

"Apparently I'm immune to venum".  Makes me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dude I'm tired.  The fact I tried should give me some credit


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Apparently I'm immune to venum".  Makes me giggle



Where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

The new toyota commercial


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The new toyota commercial



Haven't seen that one it yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

bOOM bOOM, yall get any rain out of all this stuff today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes sir.  Still see lightning way way off in the distance.  It rained hard for a few.  I thought it was the forth of July but all the fire works were the same color.. White..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

How far are you from Tifton?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You shut down or shutting down?





Will start shutting down at 2am.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2015)

Please, prayers for J's sister, having heart attack symptoms......... headed to the ER and J is 100 miles from her........... stress factor high!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How far are you from Tifton?



3 miles max.  Right off hwy 82


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Y'all got em Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Please, prayers for J's sister, having heart attack symptoms......... headed to the ER and J is 100 miles from her........... stress factor high!



Not good..... sent for better news!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2015)

thank ya'll........... she's my sister too, not by blood, but by choice, so much like J too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> thank ya'll........... she's my sister too, not by blood, but by choice, so much like J too.





Tell Julie we're praying for her and her sista.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 3 miles max.  Right off hwy 82



East or West of 75.....just curious? Lookin on da map, I didn't realize how far south Tifton is. Driven through it many times.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Julie we're praying for her and her sista.


will do......... don't sound good, she's younger than Julie........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2015)

You all have heard me talk about my "SC Sweetheart".........well, if you have the time, please send up a prayer for him...........

http://www.gofundme.com/s76xtmg


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> East or West of 75.....just curious? Lookin on da map, I didn't realize how far south Tifton is. Driven through it many times.



East side 1/2 way between tifton and vanceville


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Wybro, back on nights ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

"Mowing Grass Season" doesn't make any sense, it should be called "Grass Mowing Season."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Mowing Grass Season" doesn't make any sense, it should be called "Grass Mowing Season."



I's sorry get ninja mod hdm03 to change it.   Makes me no never mind.  Wanted something you might do with a tractor since everyone was talking about using them.   face palm:

Well the coffee is stewed <-- makes no sense either.  

You got some thoughts and prayer keebs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Quack and Gobblin.

Surely hope that nobody was blown away yesterday and last night with all of the storms here and there.

I think that I will partake of a cup or 3 of your fresh "stewed" coffee, Gobblin.  I postponed going up to the country from yesterday until today in hopes of better weather.  Maybe I won't drown up there today but I probably need to take a flotation device just in case.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Never got any bad weather on the job site, but Dawn said it flooded at the house.



'Pose to be a gorgeous day today !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Quack and Gobblin.
> 
> Surely hope that nobody was blown away yesterday and last night with all of the storms here and there.
> 
> I think that I will partake of a cup or 3 of your fresh "stewed" coffee, Gobblin.  I postponed going up to the country from yesterday until today in hopes of better weather.  Maybe I won't drown up there today but I probably need to take a flotation device just in case.



I'd take a pair of flotation devices if I could.   How about you Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd take a pair of flotation devices if I could.   How about you Quack?





Fo sho !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Good day all !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

Mernin Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Mornin.......Country ham and biskits wit fried eggs!


----------



## cramer (Apr 26, 2015)

Morning Chief! Thanks for the coffee G - right on time
Catch anything yesterday Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

cramer said:


> Morning Chief! Thanks for the coffee G - right on time
> Catch anything yesterday Chief?



Mornin cramer.....naw, turned out to be a very frustrating fishing day. 

Wind got up and was fightin it the entire time. Only about 4-5 other boats showed up and nobody caught squat. One guy said they caught 2 bass, never saw the fish though.

Could not locate the crappie!


----------



## cramer (Apr 26, 2015)

Go catch us some today


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

cramer said:


> Go catch us some today



I thought about it. 

Wind is sposed to be out of the West at about 15 mph though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2015)

chief, clockwise please

boom, morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

Had turkeys on a strang and my dang hunting partners wouldn't sit still!!!  Thought about giving the oldest one the ol glass ring to da head but I didn't do it!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.......Country ham and biskits wit fried eggs!



I will stock you back up on some country ham if we can get together on one of our trips.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2015)

Sunday afternoon youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Sunday afternoon youngins.



Werd up Dawg... Got the Sunday meatloaf cooking... Mashed taters an macncheeze ... That's what's for dinner!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will stock you back up on some country ham if we can get together on one of our trips.



Sounds good Pops....that was some good stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

<-------- pimento cheese sammiches, frito corn chips, kosher dill spears, sweet tea with a lemon wedge, and a nutty buddy ice cream cone for dessert.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------- pimento cheese sammiches, frito corn chips, kosher dill spears, sweet tea with a lemon wedge, and a nutty buddy ice cream cone for dessert.



Jiff ... Yous going ta git fat eatin like dat !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jiff ... Yous going ta git fat eatin like dat !!



I'z tryin to gain a few lbs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Had turkeys on a strang and my dang hunting partners wouldn't sit still!!!  Thought about giving the oldest one the ol glass ring to da head but I didn't do it!



Monon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon



Dribler


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Took freezer to the boys apartment. He was thrilled. Got the pool opened for business. Latest we have ever opened it. Life is good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.......Country ham and biskits wit fried eggs!





Any good ?? 



Gotz nuttin to do fo 12 hrs tonight, taking a bud to the plantation fo some bass fishing when I get off work in the moanin !!  Going to try some topH20 first thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

With the high temps and the wind, shoulda dried out the slip n slide roads.  Tired of butt clenching riding.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> With the high temps and the wind, shoulda dried out the slip n slide roads.  Tired of butt clenching riding.



white roads = brown cheeks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Just the beginning. Slaw and garlic bread to come.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Wikes, he gotta clean the pool deck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2015)

The girl dog is wanting some


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2015)

Actually we don't have a boy dog anymore. She's lost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wikes, he gotta clean the pool deck




Go to da Dolla sto and buy 'bout 10 gallons of Clorox, don't need a pressure washer.


Those ribz he cooked at Hamburg were da BOMB !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any good ??
> 
> 
> 
> Gotz nuttin to do fo 12 hrs tonight, taking a bud to the plantation fo some bass fishing when I get off work in the moanin !!  Going to try some topH20 first thing.



10-4, D-lish-us! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just the beginning. Slaw and garlic bread to come.



Lawd....that looks goot! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wikes, he gotta clean the pool deck





Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to da Dolla sto and buy 'bout 10 gallons of Clorox, don't need a pressure washer.
> 
> 
> Those ribz he cooked at Hamburg were da BOMB !!



What he said^^^^ I use the outdoor bleach for outdoors.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, D-lish-us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know it's not as good as KyDwags, but it's hard to beat.




Chiefbro = bleach expert


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Got some pulled pork sammiches fo tonight with some macaroni salad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know it's not as good as KyDwags, but it's hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not 100% positive, but I think it is supposed to be more concentrated-less water. 

I also read where it works better in sunlight, bleach supposedly breaks down in sunlight or something like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know it's not as good as KyDwags, but it's hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some mighty good country ham, Mill. Of course, KyDawgs was too. Hope I can get another one from KyDawg in the near future, that was a whole country ham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

doenightmare in da house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

^^^^ He's a'ight for a smarty pants techie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That is some mighty good country ham, Mill. Of course, KyDawgs was too. Hope I can get another one from KyDawg in the near future, that was a whole country ham.





Gonna pick up a pack tomorrow morning after we get thru fishing.



I coulda been pounding one of the many ponds within a mile of my job instead of pharting around on here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Yall pond fishin tomorrow moanin, Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna pick up a pack tomorrow morning after we get thru fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> I coulda been pounding one of the many ponds within a mile of my job instead of pharting around on here.



It's been rather breezy past couple of days Quackbro....made it tough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall pond fishin tomorrow moanin, Quack?





Jeff C. said:


> It's been rather breezy past couple of days Quackbro....made it tough.





Meeting a friend at the Kuntray store I carried ya'll to, and are headed to the plantation pond first thing.  Will be nice for ONCE having somebody else run the trolling motor where I can actually fish.  Gonna start out topwater and go from there.  Haven't fished a Jitterbug in YEARS, purty sho the fish there have never seen one.  

Hopefully catch a few good ones then do some pond management after the sun gets up.

Mebbe the wind won't be too bad ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's been rather breezy past couple of days Quackbro....made it tough.





I'd rather fish in the rain than I would fighting the wind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Meeting a friend at the Kuntray store I carried ya'll to, and are headed to the plantation pond first thing.  Will be nice for ONCE having somebody else run the trolling motor where I can actually fish.  Gonna start out topwater and go from there.  Haven't fished a Jitterbug in YEARS, purty sho the fish there have never seen one.
> 
> Hopefully catch a few good ones then do some pond management after the sun gets up.
> 
> Mebbe the wind won't be too bad ??





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather fish in the rain than I would fighting the wind.



Looks like yall will be good with very little wind in the morning all the way through the day, 4-5 mph out of the NW.

Jitterbug should be good early on, I haven't thrown one so far this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Meeting a friend at the Kuntray store I carried ya'll to, and are headed to the plantation pond first thing.  Will be nice for ONCE having somebody else run the trolling motor where I can actually fish.  Gonna start out topwater and go from there.  Haven't fished a Jitterbug in YEARS, purty sho the fish there have never seen one.
> 
> Hopefully catch a few good ones then do some pond management after the sun gets up.
> 
> Mebbe the wind won't be too bad ??



I never did see that Big pond.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2015)

choice of colors?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I never did see that Big pond.





I thought we rode down to it ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought we rode down to it ??



No sir, we headed that way I believe, but never went to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> choice of colors?



If you throw them just right, they skip dang good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue.  I love blue.  Blue is great


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, we headed that way I believe, but never went to it.





Yeah we did, I told you it wasn't but 12 acres, just looked alot bigger, thought we saw a gaytor . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2015)

ok, I've said enough..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey Keebs, jeph, quack and gobble


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah we did, I told you it wasn't but 12 acres, just looked alot bigger, thought we saw a gaytor . .



Maybe we did, MizT don't even remember, but she said we may have. I don't remember, stuff was already gettin a lil fuzzy to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ok, I've said enough..............



 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey Keebs, jeph, quack and gobble



Howdy, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe we did, MizT don't even remember, but she said we may have. I don't remember, stuff was already gettin a lil fuzzy to me!





MizT + Chiefbro = CRS . .




Hiya Louise !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MizT + Chiefbro = CRS . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We were just talkin bout that earlier. 

You know it's bad when you are talking on your phone and you tell the person you are talking to, "hang on, I can't find my phone".


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

Sup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup





No Turkey bird this morn ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No Turkey bird this morn ??



Had a couple gobbling and for a second I thought one had decided to come our way but nothing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a couple gobbling and for a second I thought one had decided to come our way but nothing!





You need to put out more kone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to put out more kone.



True dat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2015)

Been reading too, to, two, 2 much, dang neck hurts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2015)

'Bout time for the early moanin crew . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday Morning to you Quack and Blood.  I went to bed at 11:30 pm and woke up at 2:30 am last night.  That kind of sleep (or lack thereof) is tough on my system.

Dang, the weekend just flew by like hurricane force winds.

I hope Gobblin will be along shortly with a large supply of fresh brewed coffee as I need some to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

I put in a request for nice weather this week and next week so that my Texas Sweetie and I can enjoy some quality time together beginning Thursday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

Too of the Mernin EE fo foty fo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2015)

EE, I too woke about that time but rolled over looking for that beauty sleep.  Mirror says I didn't find it.  Well the coffee is brewed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2015)

Gonna hava coupla days off, hope the fishes are hawngray fo some topwater this mornin, first time I've been this year.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Apr 27, 2015)

Morning y'all... Who made the coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

Morning BOG.  Did you have to work hard all night or did you have a little time to hone your water-balloon tossing skills????




Gobblin, When I woke up around 2:30 am, I decided to go "shake the dew off my lilly" and I was hoping to go right back to sleep BUT I stayed somewhat awake for the rest for the night.  I did have a couple of more dreams that included a few pretty honeys from the past so at least when I got up, I did have  big smile on my face.  


Quack, I hope that you have a great time fishing for that really big 12 pound black bass that is just lying there waiting for you to show up this morning.  That bass said that he wasn't sure if he wanted to taste one of those "Jitterbugs" because that last time that he even heard anything about a "Jitterbug", it was when his great grandfather tasted one back about 6 years ago and dang if his great grandfather didn't disappear.  


I hope all of you will have a good day today and the weather will be nice for all of you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> Morning y'all... Who made the coffee?




Well DANG, I made the coffee this morning BUT Gobblin supplied the coffee maker and all of the ingredients!!!!!  I did supply the cups though.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Apr 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well DANG, I made the coffee this morning BUT Gobblin supplied all of the ingredients!!!!!  I did supply the cups though.



Well thanks... I'm gonna need plenty of ingredients cause I take my coffee all sissified.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

AquiverFull,

I heard the the early bird gets the worm......so are you going fishing with Quack this morning at the plantation?  Inquiring minds want to know.  

ps:  Do you have a spare Jitterbug or two in your tacklebox???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> Well thanks... I'm gonna need plenty of ingredients cause I take my coffee all sissified.




Well no problem, I have lots of 151 rum that can be added!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> Well thanks... I'm gonna need plenty of ingredients cause I take my coffee all sissified.





I must admit that I lied because Gobblin is the resident guru when it comes to coffee-making but I did supply my cup !!!
 Gobblin keeps all of us awake long enough to read up on the news etc and then post a few posts before we go off into the wild blue yonder each day.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Apr 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> AquiverFull,
> 
> I heard the the early bird gets the worm......so are you going fishing with Quack this morning at the plantation?  Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> ps:  Do you have a spare Jitterbug or two in your tacklebox???



I would love to go fishin!!! but wasn't invited??? 
Ps: i didnt know that fish liked flip phones, and i havent had a spare flip phone since 1999.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> I would love to go fishin!!! but wasn't invited???
> Ps: i didnt know that fish liked flip phones, and i havent had a spare flip phone since 1999.




Well this is the "real" Jitterbug.  This one is about a 1970 vintage too.  It was available long before anybody could even spell the word, "cellphone".  I have probably caught over 50 bass on this same lure.   It just jumped out of my tacklebox a minute ago.  The dang bass just can't stand NOT eating this delicious looking creature.  Maybe, I need to let Quack borrow this "lucky" frog looking top-water delight so that he can catch that big 12 pounder this morning.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Apr 27, 2015)

I actually knew what a jitterbug was... I grew up on Weiss Lake in a fishing family. But I appreciate the explanation just in case I didn't. That is a fine looking antique you got there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> I actually knew what a jitterbug was... I grew up on Weiss Lake in a fishing family. But I appreciate the explanation just in case I didn't. That is a fine looking antique you got there.



Some around here prefer experienced in place of antique.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> I actually knew what a jitterbug was... I grew up on Weiss Lake in a fishing family. But I appreciate the explanation just in case I didn't. That is a fine looking antique you got there.




Actually, I also have a Lucky-13, a ThinFin, a Devil-Horse, a Bomber, and four vintage PFLUEGER reels with the original braided lines on each one in this same box.  If only these items could talk, I bet they could share some really good fishing escapades for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> I would love to go fishin!!! but wasn't invited???
> Ps: i didnt know that fish liked flip phones, and i havent had a spare flip phone since 1999.





I'm gonna hafta rethink my fishing partners . . 



Good day all !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna hafta rethink my fishing partners . .
> 
> 
> 
> Good day all !!



Where is the like button here ???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Mornin youngins.....good luck Quackbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning BOG.  Did you have to work hard all night or did you have a little time to hone your water-balloon tossing skills????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steady at it all night! Haven't tossed a Water Balloon in 2 weeks now! Withdrawal is tuff but I think I'm going to kick the habit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Morning, i survived the weekend. How y'all is???


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2015)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i survived the weekend. How y'all is???



hanging like a hair in a biscuit Muddy Buddy!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 27, 2015)

hey yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> hanging like a hair in a biscuit Muddy Buddy!!!



Glad I didn't eat a biscuit this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Smoked Deer sausage for Breakfast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well this is the "real" Jitterbug.  This one is about a 1970 vintage too.  It was available long before anybody could even spell the word, "cellphone".  I have probably caught over 50 bass on this same lure.   It just jumped out of my tacklebox a minute ago.  The dang bass just can't stand NOT eating this delicious looking creature.  Maybe, I need to let Quack borrow this "lucky" frog looking top-water delight so that he can catch that big 12 pounder this morning.





Mike, I don`t specifically bass fish much anymore (except for shoal bass) but I still have Jitterbugs, Hula Poppers, and one old "Hades"bender. Those old Arbogast lures were good ones. Dalton Specials were too.

A Muskie Jitterbug made for a good plug for 4 foot or less gators too....


Mornin` folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i survived the weekend. How y'all is???



Mudbro!



Wycliff said:


> Morning



Wybro!



blood on the ground said:


> hanging like a hair in a biscuit Muddy Buddy!!!



Bloodbro!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey yall



bOOM bOOMbro!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad I didn't eat a biscuit this morning.



gobblebro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad I didn't eat a biscuit this morning.



Wasamatter?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff, I had two of the finest hunting partners a fella could ask for yesterday morning. Ol Miguel Cervantes and his son stopped by for a turkey hunt! We heard lots of gobbling but come home empty handed! I sure wish we could've gotten one but it just didn't happen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mike, I don`t specifically bass fish much anymore (except for shoal bass) but I still have Jitterbugs, Hula Poppers, and one old "Hades"bender. Those old Arbogast lures were good ones. Dalton Specials were too.
> 
> A Muskie Jitterbug made for a good plug for 4 foot or less gators too....
> 
> ...



Nicbro!  

I still have a couple hula poppers and maybe an old jitterbug. The good thing is you can still buy these lures, although they are probably made out of different materials nowadays.

Hankus has some nice old lures. Hankus senior has a very nice collection of antique lures!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff, I had two of the finest hunting partners a fella could ask for yesterday morning. Ol Miguel Cervantes and his son stopped by for a turkey hunt! We heard lots of gobbling but come home empty handed! I sure wish we could've gotten one but it just didn't happen!



Thast's what I heard, sounds like you may have made a turkey huntin fanatic out of that youngman anyway!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nicbro!
> 
> I still have a couple hula poppers and maybe an old jitterbug. The good thing is you can still buy these lures, although they are probably made out of different materials nowadays.
> 
> Hankus has some nice old lures. Hankus senior has a very nice collection of antique lures!





Yea, the old ones were made out of wood, nowadays plastic. Those old ones could take some severe use and bites.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Speakin of biskits, I forgot I have some already made up in the fridge with country ham and fried egg. Time to devour a couple!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mike, I don`t specifically bass fish much anymore (except for shoal bass) but I still have Jitterbugs, Hula Poppers, and one old "Hades"bender. Those old Arbogast lures were good ones. Dalton Specials were too.
> 
> A Muskie Jitterbug made for a good plug for 4 foot or less gators too....
> 
> ...




Nic, you are right about those Fred Arbogast lures made in Akron, Ohio.  I looked on this Jitterbug this morning and realized that they had 4 different patent numbers listed on it.  

I haven't tried the gator fishing escapade and I am not sure if my heart could stand that kind of activity.  

I still have some of the original Paw Paws, Lazy Ikes, Creek Chubs, Hula-Poppers and Rapala Rebels etc too.  I also fished a lot of plastic worms over the years as well.  All of these type "plugs" were some really great lures back then and most of them still work fine today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

Good Morning Ms H and Keebs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wasamatter?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad I didn't eat a biscuit this morning.





blood on the ground said:


> hanging like a hair in a biscuit Muddy Buddy!!!



cough gag


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, you are right about those Fred Arbogast lures made in Akron, Ohio.  I looked on this Jitterbug this morning and realized that they had 4 different patent numbers listed on it.
> 
> I haven't tried the gator fishing escapade and I am not sure if my heart could stand that kind of activity.
> 
> I still have some of the original Paw Paws, Lazy Ikes, Creek Chubs, Hula-Poppers and Rapala Rebels etc too.  I also fished a lot of plastic worms over the years as well.  All of these type "plugs" were some really great lures back then and most of them still work fine today.





Don`t cast to one 5 or better. Just sayin`...  


I have some of the original Rapala plugs that I got back in the early 60s, or whenever they first started to show up in bait stores down here. I`m a little scared to use em though because I`d hate to lose one. They might be collectors items now? Even have some of the old Rebel`s too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

For all of you fishing and antique lure enthusiasts,  check out his link for a wealth of information.  Robbie is a friend of mine and I hope that you take time to read his information about his credentials as an Outdoor Writer and owner of the website listed below and book author as well.

NIC, I hope that you check this out for sure as you will appreciate it.  Good Memories for sure.

http://www.mrlurebox.com/whois2.htm


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> For all of you fishing and antique lure enthusiasts,  check out his link for a wealth of information.  Robbie is a friend of mine and I hope that you take time to read his information about his credentials as an Outdoor Writer and owner of the website listed below and book author as well.
> 
> NIC, I hope that you check this out for sure as you will appreciate it.  Good Memories for sure.
> 
> http://www.mrlurebox.com/whois2.htm





I`ll surely take a gander at it. I like that old stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Mornin galz! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, you are right about those Fred Arbogast lures made in Akron, Ohio.  I looked on this Jitterbug this morning and realized that they had 4 different patent numbers listed on it.
> 
> I haven't tried the gator fishing escapade and I am not sure if my heart could stand that kind of activity.
> 
> I still have some of the original Paw Paws, Lazy Ikes, Creek Chubs, Hula-Poppers and Rapala Rebels etc too.  I also fished a lot of plastic worms over the years as well.  All of these type "plugs" were some really great lures back then and most of them still work fine today.



Yep.....I believe this was Summer before last, but Ol Hankus put a hurtin on 'em with an antique top water "plug". Don't recall which one it was, but if I remember correctly it was black in color.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

Howdy folks......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

HomoBro!!  Whats up?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galz!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....I believe this was Summer before last, but Ol Hankus put a hurtin on 'em with an antique top water "plug". Don't recall which one it was, but if I remember correctly it was black in color.




Jeffro, after seeing all of these nice fish, you and both know that our friend Hankus was using that lure that most people don't have access to.   Yep, it is called dynamite !!!!!!!   



ps:  I didn't see any fishing rods in that truck or boat!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro, after seeing all of these nice fish, you and both know that our friend Hankus was using that lure that most people don't have access to.   Yep, it is called dynamite !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ps:  I didn't see any fishing rods in that truck or boat!!!



They are all tucked away nice and neat. There are 17 rods and reels in that boat right now, and they were that day too. 2 have been recently added, but when you figure in Hankus', there were at least that many on that day also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff, where do you purchase the "outdoor" Clorox Never hear of such. 


Keebs, ya'll get bad weather Saturday


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff, where do you purchase the "outdoor" Clorox Never hear of such.
> 
> 
> Keebs, ya'll get bad weather Saturday



Home Depot or Lowe's.....may have it at Walmart, but don't remember.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

i don't remember either; sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

All this fishin talk makin me wanna go now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't remember either; sorry



Com'on homo3 les go fishin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> All this fishin talk makin me wanna go now!





We`re waitin` on clear weather so we can head back to the bay. Ain`t gettin` out there with bad weather no more. I still hurt from last years episode and got the scars to prove it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

I will be your way Friday night Jeffro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Depot or Lowe's.....may have it at Walmart, but don't remember.





hdm03 said:


> i don't remember either; sorry


It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re waitin` on clear weather so we can head back to the bay. Ain`t gettin` out there with bad weather no more. I still hurt from last years episode and got the scars to prove it.



I believe ya, can get hurt quick ANY time you are on a boat in any condition, just a slip and fall can ruin your day quick, maybe worse.



mudracing101 said:


> I will be your way Friday night Jeffro.



Holler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Nic, you got a radio in your boat? Should have said a two way radio. FM?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you got a radio in your boat? Should have said a two way radio. FM?





Yessir, got a top of the line VHF radio. And I test it before I ever leave the ramp.

I had to find out the hard way that you can get hurt bad in a blink of an eye out there. Learned right fast that you ain`t gonna manhandle a big boat like you can a little one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, got a top of the line VHF radio. And I test it before I ever leave the ramp.
> 
> I had to find out the hard way that you can get hurt bad in a blink of an eye out there. Learned right fast that you ain`t gonna manhandle a big boat like you can a little one.



10-4, good deal. I was gonna say if you didn't I'd give you one I've got that I don't need anymore for what I do now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, good deal. I was gonna say if you didn't I'd give you one I've got that I don't need anymore for what I do now.





I appreciate it, Jeff, but I had the dealer install the radio before I ever picked the boat up.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm ready for some more boat time, don't really care if I catch anything. Haven't been back out since I went to Oconee with Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, got a top of the line VHF radio. And I test it before I ever leave the ramp.
> 
> I had to find out the hard way that you can get hurt bad in a blink of an eye out there. Learned right fast that you ain`t gonna manhandle a big boat like you can a little one.



Them squalls brew up quick on the coast, and can get you in trouble in small craft before you know it, btdt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I appreciate it, Jeff, but I had the dealer install the radio before I ever picked the boat up.



As important as the motor, imo! 



Wycliff said:


> I'm ready for some more boat time, don't really care if I catch anything. Haven't been back out since I went to Oconee with Chief



I hear ya WY.....I can't seem to get enough of it, whether I catch anything or not. Just love being out there. 

If I could, I'd buy a 75' steel hull junk trawler and live on it.

Haven't had any luck convincing MizT yet though.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff, where do you purchase the "outdoor" Clorox Never hear of such.
> 
> 
> Keebs, ya'll get bad weather Saturday


yep, but I stayed on the porch watching most of it.......... got one tree down, chainsaw is broke, so J had to finish taking it down with the sawzall..........  'bout shook her to deff!
oh, that outdoor clorox is *concentrated* stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Hope Quack and his bud are wearin'em out this moanin.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> As important as the motor, imo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I believe I could too


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

hi everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> hi everyone



'Hey' dert!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> hi everyone



Hey Homo2


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Holler at yall later....too purty outside!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> hi everyone


hiya dert!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Homo2


Olaf? that you?


Jeff C. said:


> Holler at yall later....too purty outside!


don't blame ya!


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 'Hey' dert!





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Homo2





Keebs said:


> hiya dert!
> 
> Olaf? that you?



Hey Keebs


Olaf......


----------



## AQuiverFull (Apr 27, 2015)

It sure is putty outside


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> It sure is putty outside





It`s not purty where I need to be, plus it looks like it`s fixin` to start rainin` here again too.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2015)

Chinese leftovas


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope this weekend is nice, finally get a few days off in a row so I think I'll pull the boat out for a while


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 27, 2015)

hey Nic, hope yall had fun fishimg..

Busy day folks.  Yall have fun.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

AQuiverFull said:


> It sure is putty outside



Why yes.....yes it is


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

Some might even call it beautiful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

BBQ pork sammich and pasta salit again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> hiya dert!
> 
> Olaf? that you?
> 
> don't blame ya!


That wasnt me ya crazy. That was one of the waiters from Olive Garden.


AQuiverFull said:


> It sure is putty outside


Yes it is


Jeff C. said:


> BBQ pork sammich and pasta salit again!


I ate way too much. Low country boil wif shrimp and crab lets , mmmmmmm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Some might even call it beautiful!



Hot yesterday, and cool today, you could call it Beautiful.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

They working Leroy today.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?





mudracing101 said:


> Yes





hdm03 said:


> Hey



does mud know what it means?.......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> does mud know what it means?.......



yes......he just sent me a PM


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

it made me blush


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> hiya dert!
> 
> Olaf? that you?
> 
> don't blame ya!



Keebs, I had an 8th and 9th grade PE coach/teacher who's name was Olaf Fink......"Coach Fink".


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes



Olaf....you had a hole in your pants in that pic


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it made me blush



is Mrs. Hawnet sig line true then?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

It sure is Durt....it sure is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, I had an 8th and 9th grade PE coach/teacher who's name was Olaf Fink......"Coach Fink".



This is a joke right? 

Olaf Fink.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

This is where we were last week, and need to be there now. But, it is stormin` down there right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got home, quit counting at 72 bass, all dinks, nothing above 3lbs.  Started out with me and a Jitterbug, partner was chunkin a Pop'R.  He out fished me 3-1.  Switched to a broke back (hehe) Rapala and caught up.  Went to a lizard and caught mebbe 6-8, swapped ova to a bubblegum pank trick worm and wore 'em out.  Nuttin, but pond management  fish, I'm guessing we were pushing a 100 bass, but I was looking for THE bigun.

 Partner caught 2 dinks at one time on his PopR.  Then he got hung on a grass clump and a 3lber came out of the water, knocked his plug off the clump and hung hisself.  Told him I was neva taking his knee grow luck back fishing again.


Gave 33 to a very sweet black lady up the road (I give her my wood ducks and she makes some awesome dressing) and I've got about that many more to fillet.  Ain't gonna happen today, dang back is killing me.

No pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is a joke right?
> 
> Olaf Fink.



Nope.....and he was a highly respected man, educator, and politician. 

Here's his obituary, he passed away before I graduated:


FINK, Olaf J., educator, politician. Born, Algiers section of New Orleans, March 15, 1914; son of Carolina M. Lind and Charles P. Fink. Education: McDonogh #4, Algiers; S. J. Peters Boys High School of Commerce, New Orleans; Springhill College, Mobile, Ala., B. A., degree; Loyola University, New Orleans, M. A. degree. Married Doris Jean Smith. No children. Career: taught at Nicholls and Peters high schools; spent most of his teaching career at Behrman High School; was teaching at Karr Junior High School prior to retirement in May, 1972; taught in the New Orleans public schools for thirty-three years; was a state senator from Algiers' Fifteenth Ward, 1956-1972; secretary of the Orleans Levee Board; sponsor of the Olaf Fink Golf Tournament for Teenagers at Brechtel Park, Algiers; labored to improve conditions for retardees as a member of the Board of the West Bank Sheltered Workshop for Vocational Rehabilation; director of the Cottage Life Department of Belle Chasse Institution; served three terms as president of the West Bank Association for Mentally CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored Children. Member: Lions Club, Choctaw Carnival Club, Veterans of Foreign Wars, and American Legion. Died, New Orleans, March 26, 1973; interred Westlawn Memorial Park, Gretna. The special education center on the West Bank was renamed the Olaf Fink Center for Pre-Vocational Education in May 1974. J.B.C. Sources: Robert Meyer, Jr., Names Over New Orleans Public Schools (1975); New Orleans Times-Picayune, obituary, March 27, 1973.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

That is sho enough beautiful; Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is where we were last week, and need to be there now. But, it is stormin` down there right now.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, quit counting at 72 bass, all dinks, nothing above 3lbs.  Started out with me and a Jitterbug, partner was chunkin a Pop'R.  He out fished me 3-1.  Switched to a broke back (hehe) Rapala and caught up.  Went to a lizard and caught mebbe 6-8, swapped ova to a bubblegum pank trick worm and wore 'em out.  Nuttin, but pond management  fish, I'm guessing we were pushing a 100 bass, but I was looking for THE bigun.
> 
> Partner caught 2 dinks at one time on his PopR.  Then he got hung on a grass clump and a 3lber came out of the water, knocked his plug off the clump and hung hisself.  Told him I was neva taking his knee grow luck back fishing again.
> 
> ...


Good day of fishing!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is where we were last week, and need to be there now. But, it is stormin` down there right now.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, quit counting at 72 bass, all dinks, nothing above 3lbs.  Started out with me and a Jitterbug, partner was chunkin a Pop'R.  He out fished me 3-1.  Switched to a broke back (hehe) Rapala and caught up.  Went to a lizard and caught mebbe 6-8, swapped ova to a bubblegum pank trick worm and wore 'em out.  Nuttin, but pond management  fish, I'm guessing we were pushing a 100 bass, but I was looking for THE bigun.
> 
> Partner caught 2 dinks at one time on his PopR.  Then he got hung on a grass clump and a 3lber came out of the water, knocked his plug off the clump and hung hisself.  Told him I was neva taking his knee grow luck back fishing again.
> 
> ...



Yall killin me! 

Quack-n-bud = wore out the fish!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2015)

That is Cape San Blas, from inside St Joe Bay. The first pic is the very tip of the Cape, all the way out at the far west end where the land stops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Time to go put out some more ant poison!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is where we were last week, and need to be there now. But, it is stormin` down there right now.





That's a good looking place to be





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, quit counting at 72 bass, all dinks, nothing above 3lbs.  Started out with me and a Jitterbug, partner was chunkin a Pop'R.  He out fished me 3-1.  Switched to a broke back (hehe) Rapala and caught up.  Went to a lizard and caught mebbe 6-8, swapped ova to a bubblegum pank trick worm and wore 'em out.  Nuttin, but pond management  fish, I'm guessing we were pushing a 100 bass, but I was looking for THE bigun.
> 
> Partner caught 2 dinks at one time on his PopR.  Then he got hung on a grass clump and a 3lber came out of the water, knocked his plug off the clump and hung hisself.  Told him I was neva taking his knee grow luck back fishing again.
> 
> ...




Quack telling fishing stories


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That is Cape San Blas, from inside St Joe Bay. The first pic is the very tip of the Cape, all the way out at the far west end where the land stops.




Used to go to Cape San Blas all the time when the boy was a youngun. Could let him walk on the beach as far as the eye could see without another soul in sight. Sure wish we had bought some property down there back then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Well that didn take long. Got a band all the way around the house, sidewalks, driveway, etc. about 30-40' wide or better. See what happens with these ants.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

I sprayed about 10 gallons of herbicide on the yard, i mixed some stuff dad had for ants, we'll see if it works. Havnt really had any since i sprayed that other stuff i told you about bit figured it couldnt hurt. Seen three snakes in the last three days though. Dogs kilt two of them, Coco found the 3rd one today getting the rake out of the barn. lol she wasnt too happy bout that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm still full from that boil, but now i'm parched.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

makes me feel kinda sea sick....













and jealous.....mostly jealous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bout time for me to


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I sprayed about 10 gallons of herbicide on the yard, i mixed some stuff dad had for ants, we'll see if it works. Havnt really had any since i sprayed that other stuff i told you about bit figured it couldnt hurt. Seen three snakes in the last three days though. Dogs kilt two of them, Coco found the 3rd one today getting the rake out of the barn. lol she wasnt too happy bout that.



Saw a nice sized little garter snake in the shrubbery on the side of the house today. Showed it to Jag and left him alone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got a pic from a friend of a rattle snake, he killed it and cut it open and it had a whole rabbit in him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a pic from a friend of a rattle snake, he killed it and cut it open and it had a whole rabbit in him.



Post it please


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Post it please



Pm me your number i'll send you a pic


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a pic from a friend of a rattle snake, he killed it and cut it open and it had a whole rabbit in him.





blood on the ground said:


> Post it please



I knew someone would not believe that


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm me your number i'll send you a pic



You got it brother....

Hey wait... This ain't some twisted way for you to send birfday suite pics again is it? A fella can't unsee that!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You got it brother....
> 
> Hey wait... This ain't some twisted way for you to send birfday suite pics again is it? A fella can't unsee that!!



I sent you 1 vid and two pics


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I sent you 1 vid and two pics



Oh my goodness.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Oh my goodness.....



wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I sent you 1 vid and two pics



Yes the video just came through! That's cool and nasty all at the same time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Oh my goodness.....



You want in on this?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You want in on this?



I have fallen for this scam already......about 8 times now


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

He's already got my best selfies


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He's already got my best selfies



you really took it to the next level when you got yourself that selfie stick


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2015)

Where'd AQuiverFull go ??


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you really took it to the next level when you got yourself that selfie stick



that's just wrong................


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd AQuiverFull go ??



Tifton?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's just wrong................



how so?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> how so?



never mind........


I don't want you getting excited......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> never mind........
> 
> 
> I don't want you getting excited......



odd.....I thought you had said something else


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> odd.....I thought you had said something else



why would you think that?......


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I have fallen for this scam already......about 8 times now



It's a pyramid.. a small one but yes it's a pyramid!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, I had an 8th and 9th grade PE coach/teacher who's name was Olaf Fink......"Coach Fink".





Nicodemus said:


> This is where we were last week, and need to be there now. But, it is stormin` down there right now.


I so need to go there!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home, quit counting at 72 bass, all dinks, nothing above 3lbs.  Started out with me and a Jitterbug, partner was chunkin a Pop'R.  He out fished me 3-1.  Switched to a broke back (hehe) Rapala and caught up.  Went to a lizard and caught mebbe 6-8, swapped ova to a bubblegum pank trick worm and wore 'em out.  Nuttin, but pond management  fish, I'm guessing we were pushing a 100 bass, but I was looking for THE bigun.
> 
> Partner caught 2 dinks at one time on his PopR.  Then he got hung on a grass clump and a 3lber came out of the water, knocked his plug off the clump and hung hisself.  Told him I was neva taking his knee grow luck back fishing again.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Nope.....and he was a highly respected man, educator, and politician.
> 
> Here's his obituary, he passed away before I graduated:
> 
> ...


WOW............


----------



## rydert (Apr 27, 2015)

Nancy been working hard at the park today..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm going to leave it with y'all. Later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 27, 2015)

Im here.. I be tired to deaf


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

I cannot believe that crap I'm seeing on the news in Baltimore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I cannot believe that crap I'm seeing on the news in Baltimore.



Like they didn't know this was going to happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Like they didn't know this was going to happen.



Yeah....especially after the Mayor of Baltimore made comments tantamount to condoning and inciting it. She should be forced to step down immediately, imo.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

Leftover meatloaf....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Leftover meatloaf....



Don't know what I'm having yet. I better go look.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Apr 27, 2015)

Quack... Now I really wish u had invited me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeph what's going on in Baltimore.  Musthave missed something


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph what's going on in Baltimore.  Musthave missed something



Thugs and animals throwing rocks and anything else they can at police, destroying property, burning cars, and looting....you know just little stuff like that. 

In protest over the black guy, Freddie Gray, that had his spine severed in Baltimore over a week ago at some point during or after being detained. It's still under investigation, I might add.

The Mayor of Baltimore more or less made statements practically giving them the ok to destroy if necessary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Blood, I went with 2 fried egg mcmuffins topped with country ham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

BRB Louie, gotta reboot....no audio.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't realize that guy arrested was in Baltimore.  Food job mayor.  Insert facepalm here


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's what the Mayor said, Louie:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeph, with all due respect, its best I don't watch it.  I'll just get mad


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood, I went with 2 fried egg mcmuffins topped with country ham.



Ain't nothing wrong with that chief!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Top of the Mernin lads!
Slow boring night at the plastic factory tonight!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2015)

Gud moanin BOG


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood and Gobblin.

Thanks for a big shot of coffee this morning as I need some to jump-start my heart today.

Tomorrow will be my Friday and I will be off of the radar for a week or so after that.  Rest, fun and relaxation with my Texas Sweetie, rest, fun and relaxation. rest, fun and relaxation for several days.  Gosh, I hope that I survive!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Gud moanin BOG



mernin G-money!

about got thisan ova an dun!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood and Gobblin.
> 
> Thanks for a big shot of coffee this morning as I need some to jump-start my heart today.
> 
> Tomorrow will be my Friday and I will be off of the radar for a week or so after that.  Rest, fun and relaxation with my Texas Sweetie, rest, fun and relaxation. rest, fun and relaxation for several days.  Gosh, I hope that I survive!!!!



wont be no rest E!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood and Gobblin.
> 
> Thanks for a big shot of coffee this morning as I need some to jump-start my heart today.
> 
> Tomorrow will be my Friday and I will be off of the radar for a week or so after that.  Rest, fun and relaxation with my Texas Sweetie, rest, fun and relaxation. rest, fun and relaxation for several days.  Gosh, I hope that I survive!!!!



tell her hi from all of us, she will know what it means.   




enjoy your time with her and don't bother to read back when you surface for air 'cause we won't talk about you in your absence.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tell her hi from all of us, she will know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First of all, there will be no clothes washing while on this trip.  No, not even one sock !!!!


Gobblin, we gonna be spending a few days down in this area first and socializing with some friends of ours for a couple of days, then also enjoying a night at a Blue Grass Festival of which my good friends are hosting and performing, then traveling up your way on Sunday morning and spending a few nights in a cabin named "Bear Hug".  This cabin is very near your cabin up just above Helen on Hwy 356.  I wanted some peace and she wanted some quiet so we compromised and decided to stay in a secluded cabin for a few days just enjoying ourselves in the tranquil  outdoor world that surrounds the North Georgia Mountains.     Yes, I promised her that I was be as quiet as possible even while we were enjoying the Jacuzzi in the buff. I just hope that we don't scare the bears too much !!!!     All of this does have a nice sound to it.  

I probably won't know how to act when I have to return to the real world of work and frustration again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2015)

EE, it is piece not peace.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, it is piece not peace.




Oooohhh, did I do that ??????  You know I used to be one of the best speilers in all of skool but sumhow, I lost my tuch in speeelin korectly.  


ps:  I will do my best NOT to wake up all of the neighbors up there.    Of course, when the  shows up, then all bets are off!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oooohhh, did I do that ??????  You know I used to be one of the best speilers in all of skool but sumhow, I lost my tuch in speeelin korectly.
> 
> 
> ps:  I will do my best NOT to wake up all of the neighbors up there.    Of course, when the  shows up, then all bets are off!!!





have fun EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> have fun EE



He should be ecstatic with no laundry to do for several days.


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He should be ecstatic with no laundry to do for several days.



sometimes I have to read ole EE's post twice to really figure out what he means


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> sometimes I have to read ole EE's post twice to really figure out what he means



You two?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

dert = early today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2015)

good morning, i am still asleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2015)

Eagle Eye in a Jacuzzi in the Buff..... should of never read back


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> sometimes I have to read ole EE's post twice to really figure out what he means





Jeff C. said:


> You two?



I hope that yall don't feel too bad about that because sometimes, I have to type them three times before I know what I am trying to say !!!!

I have been fortunate enough to convince my Texas sweetie that ALL of you are the real idgets of Georgia and surrounding localities .  She thinks that I am her little angel.   

Ya'll please don't tell her the real truth that this situation is really reversed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Eagle Eye in a Jacuzzi in the Buff..... should of never read back



Mud, heck that thought beats thinking about that Golden Corral food every day and it also helps not to have to wash ANY clothes while on this trip !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

EE + Texas sweetie = doin laundry in da jacuzzi


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

By the way, where is Quack this morning???  Is he MIA???

Is is really true that he invited AQuiverFull to come up to the Plantation to go fishing with him today???  They sound like a good pair of qualified anglers.  

In another 6 months or so, Quack just might get this "Pond Management" thing all worked out.


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> EE + Texas sweetie = doin laundry in da jacuzzi



da Jacuzzi=GIANT washing machine

EE chasing Texas sweetie around=spin cycle


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> By the way, where is Quack this morning???  Is he MIA???
> 
> Is is really true that he invited AQuiverFull to come up to the Plantation to go fishing with him today???  They sound like a good pair of qualified anglers.
> 
> In another 6 months or so, Quack just might get this "Pond Management" thing all worked out.



EE = tryin to change subject, deflect ^^^^



rydert said:


> da Jacuzzi=GIANT washing machine
> 
> EE chasing Texas sweetie around=spin cycle



 

And....then there's da rinse cycle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning folks.

what have I logged into... oh wow


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm confused again... Lots of this stuff is ova my head!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

well, EE is obviously doing good.
How is everyone else?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm loving these temps outside this morning! Got me thinking about bow season!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm loving these temps outside this morning! Got me thinking about bow season!


It ain't time yet, idjit. 

Hey, I left you a little note over in Turkey Talk, you sexy hen you...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

MC done called bog a sexy hen...  raises so many questions


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MC done called bog a sexy hen...  raises so many questions



Don't question it... He's got rights to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, EE is obviously doing good.
> How is everyone else?



Well....my home increased in value by $56,000.00 in one year. So my tax burden increased also.

The problem is, it's still below the 2002 level after building it and fmv is still less than my actual cost to build it.

Throw the News of all the frustrated Angry black men in the mix and I'm just itchin to YELL at somebody.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

yell @ hdm.  Hes used to it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....my home increased in value by $56,000.00 in one year. So my tax burden increased also.
> 
> The problem is, it's still below the 2002 level after building it and fmv is still less than my actual cost to build it.
> 
> Throw the News of all the frustrated Angry black men in the mix and I'm just itchin to YELL at somebody.



You can yell at me big chief, then when you're done I will explain to you about Center for Domestic Preparedness under the Department of Homeland Security, and how they manipulate Civil Disobedience situations in order to further their strategy for the big one, once the true patriots take to the streets.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2015)

Well i thought Ole EE posts were bothering then the gay parade comes in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can yell at me big chief, then when you're done I will explain to you about Center for Domestic Preparedness under the Department of Homeland Security, and how they manipulate Civil Disobedience situations in order to further their strategy for the big one, once the true patriots take to the streets.



From what I saw last night, considering if only 30 million gun owners with ample supply of ammo get in an uproar over widespread civil disobedience, they are going to be overwhelmed until they bring in the big guns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

This east wind has me ticked off too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i thought Ole EE posts were bothering then the gay parade comes in.



Give them room to destroy, Mud!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks MC for the kind words! You are welcome at my place anytime!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> From what I saw last night, considering if only 30 million gun owners with ample supply of ammo get in an uproar over widespread civil disobedience, they are going to be overwhelmed until they bring in the big guns.



You weren't seeing what you thought you saw. It is all part of a larger, long term strategy, and we're the losers.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

whole lot of gayness up in herra........HFH is feelin' right at home; i bet


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

down with da crackers!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

white devils


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

white folks be holding the black man back


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't seeing what you thought you saw. It is all part of a larger, long term strategy, and we're the losers.



I'm not big on conspiracy theories, but there has got to be a reason that they let the craziness carry on that way........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't seeing what you thought you saw. It is all part of a larger, long term strategy, and we're the losers.



Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

I want my free likker!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

cant go to baltimore jeph. They done took all of it. Sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant go to baltimore jeph. They done took all of it. Sorry



You don't realize how angry and frustrated I am, bOOM bOOM. I'm liable to go loot right up the skreet today. I've been downtrodden for decades.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm stackin my rocks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

better save some bottles


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hoo wants to go to da Mall? I needs some mo choos!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

I'mon pull my pants down too!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't seeing what you thought you saw. It is all part of a larger, long term strategy, and we're the losers.



yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2015)

hOmo3?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Found a treat inda freezer.. big ol fat deer roast from the boys bow kill last September. 
It's in the crock pot now!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mmmm roast...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm spent children! Y'all play nice and I will be back shortly!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Mmmm roast...



Roast is good mmmmkay


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Just had a country ham n fried egg biskit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2015)

I had some deer sausage wif mustard. I need something sweet. I dont get that craving very often


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Morning Mrs. Hornet .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin schweetie! 

^^^^ There it is, Mud!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hornet .





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie!
> 
> ^^^^ There it is, Mud!


Mornin
^^^^ There it is, Mud!


hdm03 said:


> Hey


Hey.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2015)

draggin my wagon this moanin............ how ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> draggin my wagon this moanin............ how ya'll are?



You needs to fix da wheels den! 

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Mudbro....I just had some caramel filled dark chocklit!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

Morning, looks like today is going to be another Monday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, looks like today is going to be another Monday



Say it ain't so.   HR called yesterday.  May be the first time I deserved it.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

GW in trouble with the man


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You needs to fix da wheels den!
> 
> Mornin


you volunteering?


Jeff C. said:


> Mudbro....I just had some caramel filled dark chocklit!


Mmmmmmmmcaramel&choklit.............


Wycliff said:


> Morning, looks like today is going to be another Monday


you too?!?!?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Say it ain't so.   HR called yesterday.  _*May be *_the first time I deserved it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> GW in trouble with the man



can't say nothing trying to be funny anymore.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

Today is my Tuesday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Man I got a pile 'o bass to fillet today.  Will take pics..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Iv been thinking its Wednesday all day.. RONG


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

Two more days then I get a few days off


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

Leroy must be scared they gone fire him on his last week so he is trying to look busy


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Leroy must be scared they gone fire him on his last week so he is trying to look busy



he trying to sneak stuff out to his truck.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

wy?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

yes durt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

What's fo dinna ??


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ??



left ova. sketti....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

not sure yet; but my belly is making noises


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

oh my.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

left ova ribs....used bigelow's rub on them...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> he trying to sneak stuff out to his truck.........


 you saw him too, huh?
left ova deer cube steak, beans & baked tater


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

If the wife will eva get ready, prolly head to one of the local buffets . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Grilt dot dawgs. I gots ta find some MUSTARD.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ??





Roast beef sammiches with horseradish sauce. Just got in from plunderin` in the woods. Soon as I eat dinner, I`m headed back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Roast beef sammiches with horseradish sauce. Just got in from plunderin` in the woods. Soon as I eat dinner, I`m headed back.





Let's go to Baltimore and do some lootin, we can get all the work boots we want, they ain't stealing them...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Nic been lootin the swamps/woods . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

leftova grilt steak and corn


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic been lootin the swamps/woods . .




For at least 56 years too, with no plans to stop.  


What Baltimore and every other city with rioters, this would stop it. And for every shot taken, make sure two "targets"  are lined up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If the wife will eva get ready, prolly head to one of the local buffets . .



Aint you spose to be cleanin fish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> For at least 56 years too, with no plans to stop.
> 
> 
> What Baltimore and every other city with rioters, this would stop it. And for every shot taken, make sure two "targets"  are lined up.




Yassir, but I love chunkin thangs, grenades . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ainy you spose to be cleanin fish





Yesam, I'm procrastinating, I'm gonna break out the electric knife fo long and go to filletin.  My Popz and me used to hava a deal with my Mom, if we caught 'em, she'd clean 'em.  Dawn don't play dat.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint you spose to be cleanin fish



And taking pictures


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

chik-fil-a


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Leroy must be scared they gone fire him on his last week so he is trying to look busy


Nah, trying to get this place in order for the next person.  Iv been here so long everything is kinda personalized to make it easier on me.  Next person may have a different system of doing things


rydert said:


> he trying to sneak stuff out to his truck.........





Keebs said:


> you saw him too, huh?
> left ova deer cube steak, beans & baked tater


I aint ever stole anything from here but i do/did have alot of personal belongings.  The first thing I grabbed was the driveler bus


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

0 lunch fer me.  Might get lucky and have a Dr. pepper if im lucky


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 0 lunch fer me.  Might get lucky and have a Dr. pepper if im lucky



Eating healthy I see


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Wifey decided she doesn't wanna go to town fo dinna, she's gonna fry up some poke chopz, broccoli, rice and fried squashes.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 0 lunch fer me.  Might get lucky and have a Dr. pepper if im lucky



lucky lucky


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah, trying to get this place in order for the next person.  Iv been here so long everything is kinda personalized to make it easier on me.  Next person may have a different system of doing things
> 
> 
> 
> I aint ever stole anything from here but i do/did have alot of personal belongings.  The first thing I grabbed was the driveler bus



Scratch my back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Tuner fish sammiches....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Chief done looted some tuner sammiches


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief done looted some tuner sammiches



That's all dat was left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

They said they wouldn eatin no cat food.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

I bet the SPAM went first...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm not very good at lootin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> I bet the SPAM went first...........





Nikes, Air Jordans, flat screen tv's, malt likker and drug stos.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Colt foty5's got gone quick too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Wish someone would come ova here and loot these fish so I wouldn't hafta clean 'em.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

I bet alot of joker papers wet missing too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

and them flavored cigar wrappers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

maybe some of them novelty items quickie stores sell for "tobacco us only"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...racist-places-in-america-according-to-google/


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 28, 2015)

probably can't find a pack of Newport's


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish someone would come ova here and loot these fish so I wouldn't hafta clean 'em.



 



Wycliff said:


> probably can't find a pack of Newport's



Hey.....don't be hatin on da Newport's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish someone would come ova here and loot these fish so I wouldn't hafta clean 'em.



Call the yard crew. Tell em you gonna pay big bucks to clean all them fish. 

Be sure to take pics first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Call the yard crew. Tell em you gonna pay big bucks to clean all them fish.
> 
> Be sure to take pics first.



Hey Msh22....MizT wanted me to tell ya she started on your rug!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Msh22....MizT wanted me to tell ya she started on your rug!



Can't wait to drag my hiney on it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank I'll loot the likker cabinet..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Msh22....MizT wanted me to tell ya she started on your rug!





hdm03 said:


> Can't wait to drag my hiney on it!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll loot the likker cabinet..


You're such a looter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Gonna loot some lubbin from Dawn afta I clean these fish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna loot some lubbin from Dawn afta I clean these fish.



 Hope you shower first.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna loot some lubbin from Dawn afta I clean these fish.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope you shower first.



oh my goodness......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna loot some lubbin from Dawn afta I clean these fish.



MizDawn gone loot yo wallet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Quackbro....MizT wanted you to tell MizDawn she hung the wreath in the guest room.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Just a few minutes ago Jag asked, "What do you call those swings you hang in between two trees to relax, listen to the birds sing, and fall asleep?"

I said, "A hammock."

He said, "Yeah....that's it. I ain't hangin no hammock between 2 coconut trees."

I asked, "Why not?"

He said, "Because I don't want no coconut fallin on my head!"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro....MizT wanted you to tell MizDawn she hung the wreath in the guest room.



Do you have a message from MizT to me?????


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro....MizT wanted you to tell MizDawn she hung the wreath in the guest room.



did the guest die?......


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't get it........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope you shower first.




Gonna do some nasty lootin lubbin . .




Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro....MizT wanted you to tell MizDawn she hung the wreath in the guest room.




Cool, at least hdm03 can't rub his hiney on it there.





Jeff C. said:


> Just a few minutes ago Jag asked, "What do you call those swings you hang in between two trees to relax, listen to the birds sing, and fall asleep?"
> 
> I said, "A hammock."
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool, at least hdm03 can't rub his hiney on it there.



not sure about that Quack.....the boy is pretty limber.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> not sure about that Quack.....the boy is pretty limber.........



and you know this, how?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Do you have a message from MizT to me?????



Yeah.....she said to tell you "BYE". You would know what it means.



rydert said:


> did the guest die?......



It is a happy, purty, decorative wreath.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a few minutes ago Jag asked, "What do you call those swings you hang in between two trees to relax, listen to the birds sing, and fall asleep?"
> 
> I said, "A hammock."
> 
> ...


 Smart boy! 


rydert said:


> not sure about that Quack.....the boy is pretty limber.........



And you know this how


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

homo3 will stand on his head to rub his hiney on sumpin.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....she said to tell you "BYE". You would know what it means.


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and you know this, how?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you know this how



he musta didn't send y'all the same selfie that he sent me....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

I blocked his number...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

I be tired of work.  wonder if the boss would get mad if I used me weeks vacation next week


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

no you didn't Nancy.....you be blowing up my phone all da time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no you didn't Nancy.....you be blowing up my phone all da time




Thanks for bustin me out lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for bustin me out lil fella



Sorry......i thought you were ready to come out of the closet


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

HFH = going on a journey like Bruce Jenner


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = going on a journey like Bruce Jenner



oh my.........HFH doing the girlie......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = going on a journey like Bruce Jenner





rydert said:


> oh my.........HFH doing the girlie......





NO!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = going on a journey like Bruce Jenner





Jenner got his penus looted.


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

lol-ed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

folks will loot anything i guess


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jenner got his penus looted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = going on a journey like Bruce Jenner





rydert said:


> oh my.........HFH doing the girlie......





"It puts da lotion on da skin.."


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

i lol'd all over both shoes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

jeph and jags story made me giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm gettin outa herea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeph and jags story made me giggle



Pants up. Don't toot.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gettin outa herea.


wait for meeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "It puts da lotion on da skin.."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

I think david spade is quacks role model


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

bOOM bOOM, found these the other day while cutting grass up at Ol Home Place.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

you found remote controls at the Ol Home Place???  Maybe you should be calling it the New Home Place


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, found these the other day while cutting grass up at Ol Home Place.



glad ya found your remotes jeffro, i know you was tired of gettin up ery time to turn da channels


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

I know I hate losing my remotes...............congrats 
Jeff C.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Who knew Louie could pick a banjo ?? Dance too... he don't like shakin hands.


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

dang that dish remote looks like mine.....where you find it?.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> glad ya found your remotes jeffro, i know you was tired of gettin up ery time to turn da channels





rydert said:


> I know I hate losing my remotes...............congrats
> Jeff C.




 



rydert said:


> dang that dish remote looks like mine.....where you find it?.....



On da side of da road right next to where you lost ya tool!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






You get dem fishes fee-layed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You get dem fishes fee-layed?





Nawsir, gonna wait til I get likkered up, break out the electric fillet knife and a pack of band aids.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dang folks, I just had a TWILIGHT ZONE moment.

My "Land Line" phone just rang a minute ago and when I turned to answer it,  I looked at the caller I.D. and it showed that my phone which was ringing was ALSO the same phone number and complete name identification as well.  How in the heck can it call itself and show that identification as well.  

NO, I HAVEN'T STARTED DRANKIN YET EITHER !!!! 

What the Heck was THAT????  I surely never had that to happen before.  Ghosts, I tell you !!!!!


I can hear that theme song to the Twilight Zone right now.  


Maybe somebody "spoofed" my phone and now they probably will call Obumma and tell him just what I really think of him.   First thing you know there will be all sorts of Blackhawk helicopters flying all over my neighborhood with 60 million idiots trying to capture me.  I sure hope that they bring their BIG BOY pants if they do.

Has anybody EVER had this happen to them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang folks, I just had a TWILIGHT ZONE moment.
> 
> My "Land Line" phone just rang a minute ago and when I turned to answer it,  I looked at the caller I.D. and it showed that my phone which was ringing was ALSO the same phone number and complete name identification as well.  How in the heck can it call itself and show that identification as well.
> 
> ...



EE = on da WATCH list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

EE, be SURE and eat at Paul's while in Helen, right on the river, excellent food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nawsir, gonna wait til I get likkered up, break out the electric fillet knife and a pack of band aids.



 

If you lived in Baltimore, they'd be done gone along wit da ice chest.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE, be SURE and eat at Paul's while in Helen, right on the river, excellent food.



true dat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Alright, gonna turn on the outside sound system and get to filleting. . I just know I'm gonna cut myself befo it's ova with..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2015)

^^^ mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

^^^^ filletin fish hurts . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> EE = on da WATCH list.




Chief, I think that I have been on their "watch list" for many years now.  That is why I have to disappear from time to time and take off to the secluded cabin in the woods.    






Hooked On Quack said:


> EE, be SURE and eat at Paul's while in Helen, right on the river, excellent food.



That place is right on the river on the northwest side of the "hooch" isn't it???  I wanted to eat there once before with my Texas Sweetie BUT it was completely packed and had a waiting line out the gazoooooo.  So we passed on it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

Quack, I left you a post earlier this morning and it had something about a rumor.......Something about you inviting AQuiverFull to come go on a fishing trip with you today!!!!!!  I think that she was going to help you with that Pond Management strategy thing.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> That place is right on the river on the northwest side of the "hooch" isn't it???     we passed on it.



I've passed out there before two, to, tu, too, EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I think that I have been on their "watch list" for many years now.  That is why I have to disappear from time to time and take off to the secluded cabin in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ery time EE mentions his Texas Sweetie, I think of those BIG ol Texas cinnamom rolls. 

I'mon start refferrin to her as, "Cinnamon Roll".


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> I've passed out there before two, to, tu, too, EE




Chris,  Good Afternoon to you.

I think that was caused by you having just two, to, tu, too MUCH to drink that night maybe!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Crank it up, Quack!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ery time EE mentions his Texas Sweetie, I think of those BIG ol Texas cinnamom rolls.
> 
> I'mon start refferrin to her as, "Cinnamon Roll".




Chief, 

Heck I can eat two of those cinnamon rolls without even taking a breath in between.  I think that we might need to stop and get a bag of those cinnamon rolls and maybe start a new adventure during the next week.  I bet that she might like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

ugh.  busy busy


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief,
> 
> Heck I can eat two of those cinnamon rolls without even taking a breath in between.  I think that we might need to stop and get a bag of those cinnamon rolls and maybe start a new adventure during the next week.  I bet that she might like that.



I got a couple in da pantry, makin myself not go grab one now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Man o Man this roast is smelling good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Crank it up, Quack!!!



Yeauuuuuuuh baybay !!!



This 'bout half of da dinkzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Think mebbe there was a mild earthquake when I took that pic..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Know for a fact we've got 3 'lectric knives, one brand new, and all I can find is the blades.



Grrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know for a fact we've got 3 'lectric knives, one brand new, and all I can find is the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr...



Uh Ohhhh....that's a good mess of fish too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think mebbe there was a mild earthquake when I took that pic..





Mebbe 'cause I was listenin to this . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Ohhhh....that's a good mess of fish too.





I've got twice that many and gave a buncha way??


Just called Dawn she told me where they were...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got twice that many and gave a buncha way??
> 
> 
> Just called Dawn she told me where they were...



Ms Dawn had to tell you the fish were on ice?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Dang quacks fish dun kilt ova!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Finished product, 'bout 6lbs 'o fillets.. that's water running thru the bowl..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finished product, 'bout 6lbs 'o fillets.. that's water running thru the bowl..
> 
> 
> View attachment 833753



Gonna be some good eatin right there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be some good eatin right there!!





Most folkz don't, but I remove the skin, taste betta like that to us.  Before fryin I'll cut the rib cage out too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

I like eatin small catfish and brim bone in, but anything I can fillet I will.  Does anybody really care ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Just fo Louie and Hom03 . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Wifey don't want me to loot no lubbin, I bathed fo nuttin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Where's Bruth Jenna when you need him/her??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most folkz don't, but I remove the skin, taste betta like that to us.  Before fryin I'll cut the rib cage out too.



I always remove the skin on fee-layed fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey don't want me to loot no lubbin, I bathed fo nuttin.



Dem Louisiana galz love a fishy smellin man!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Sausage and gravy ova biskits wit scrambled eggs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

You know your kuntray if you thank the stock market has a fence around it .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sausage and gravy ova biskits wit scrambled eggs!





Dawn done cooked one meal fo my suppa at work tomorrow night, now she's fixin to cook hog/deer sausage and gwavy wit biskitzz !!!


Same page bro !


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know your kuntray if you thank the stock market has a fence around it .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know your kuntray if you thank the stock market has a fence around it .



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn done cooked one meal fo my suppa at work tomorrow night, now she's fixin to cook hog/deer sausage and gwavy wit biskitzz !!!
> 
> 
> Same page bro !



Love me some brekfus fo suppa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Howdy folks.  

Ol quack done tickled Nics funny bone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Done started spittin rain here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

At least it ain't coconuts


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> At least it ain't coconuts



 

Let me go get my coconut suit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Just don't lay in the hammock I can think or worse places to get hit than in the head


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

A rain suit is called a poncho.  What would you call a coconut suit?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A rain suit is called a poncho.  What would you call a coconut suit?



plate armor


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm a fillet man myself, an I save water by only showerin fore I spect ta seed wimmens (Fridy nite an Sondy mernin). Think that bout answers that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hankus said:


> plate armor



Where is the like button Hugh has been fussing bout?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Fixin to get dark in Baltimore and 1 1/2 hrs til curfew.....could get interesting again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Looters gonna loot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Cops need to pop a round in the next person to toss a bottle or rock..  That'll slow em down


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to get dark in Baltimore and 1 1/2 hrs til curfew.....could get interesting again.



  no he   but he did  I ain gunna   I gotta   Looked pretty dark in the areas it was happenin even in the noon day sun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

THE Nics  are competing to see who can use the most  in one post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicodemus is ahead 20-14


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to get dark in Baltimore and 1 1/2 hrs til curfew.....could get interesting again.





Hankus said:


> no he   but he did  I ain gunna   I gotta   Looked pretty dark in the areas it was happenin even in the noon day sun






OHHHHH SNAAAAAP, yeah he did . .


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)

sometimes when a pitch is in ya wheelhouse ya jus gotta put the ball in play an see what happens 


werkin tanite Unk


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)

rain gonna hafta back up to hold off til 3, mistin now


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)

mornin bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mornin bog



Mernin Hankus! Raining on ya tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2015)

rainin a lil rite now, we drillin outside Waynesboro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2015)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers and drillers(Hankus) this morning.

I am looking for some fresh brewed hot coffee this morning as I know that it must be some around here fairly close because I can already smell it.

Rain Rain, go away......please.  I've got lots of things to do today before I wander off into the wild blue yonder.


Dang, I think Quack will make a really good fishing guide after all.  He always comes home with a truck load of fish.  He knows what they are biting for sure.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 29, 2015)

still jus a rainin an drillin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2015)

The rain is coming down hard enough to make Noah shiver and shake.   I helped out the flood by make coffee with some of the freshly fallen dihydrogen monoxide dew.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Mernin ... Rebuilding gear box's all night!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2015)

Blood, it looks like that lately, you have busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest.

By the way, I did see what Miggy said about your efforts in making a fantastic turkey hunting adventure for him and his son come true.  Way to go, Man.  Those were awesome details.  It just shows what a real man of character that you are.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2015)

Quack, here is a message for you....when you show up today.

I am going to make sure and get you an electric filet knife for your next birthday as it looks like you might need one or two or three.  Oh, I will make sure that the blades are included in this birthday present too.   


Fish fry at Quack's house......sometimes soon maybe!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 29, 2015)

mebbe it'll be famly only


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, here is a message for you....when you show up today.
> 
> I am going to make sure and get you an electric filet knife for your next birthday as it looks like you might need one or two or three.  Oh, I will make sure that the blades are included in this birthday present too.
> 
> ...



would he then have a quiver full?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> would he then have a quiver full?



I bet that his quiver would be so full that the REAL AQuiverFull could probably give him much needed lessons on just how to use it properly !!!!!


ps:  I think that he should have invited her to go with him on that fishing excursion because she could "show him the ropes" when it comes to real fishing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, it looks like that lately, you have busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest.
> 
> By the way, I did see what Miggy said about your efforts in making a fantastic turkey hunting adventure for him and his son come true.  Way to go, Man.  Those were awesome details.  It just shows what a real man of character that you are.



Thanks E!
The messican has a very well mannered son (pssst he ain't messican tho). I hope to have a chance to take him hunting again soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hank, are you getting paid by the mile these days.  If so, you must be getting rich because every time that I hear about things, you are in a different location all over the state just a drilling!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks E!
> The messican has a very well mannered son (pssst he ain't messican tho). I hope to have a chance to take him hunting again soon.



I agree with you as I really like his son too.  I remember a couple of years ago and that boy had more girlfriends that you can shake a stick at too.  He did a lot of long distance cross-country running etc back then and he had a GREAT training technique.  Rumor had it that he would always run behind the fastest female runner and do his best to keep up with her as he enjoyed the scenery!!!    Now that is some good training for sure. That boy is really smart just like his DAD.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hank, are you getting paid by the mile these days.  If so, you must be getting rich because every time that I hear about things, you are in a different location all over the state just a drilling!!!!



by the hour an bonus footage, shoot jus last week I was in Barnwell $C one day an Billy Beer's hometown the next


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

good morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

its hump day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

mud not here yet


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Perfect day for sleeping here in the 30132! Heavy dark clouds and a steady rain..mmm mmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

Mornin.....liquid sunshine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

rather have sunshine in a bag...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

i got some slow time and errbody is asleep[


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2015)

I left so quick yesterday I never even signed out of nuttin!
ok, off to make a deposit & take applications to City Hall............ co-workers last day is May 29th........... the bosses is the 22nd.......... sad days for me............


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mernin Mrs H22! 
Did ya see I took the messican on a wild turkey chase?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2015)

do what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

keebs, you should fill out an app to be da boss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I left so quick yesterday I never even signed out of nuttin!
> ok, off to make a deposit & take applications to City Hall............ co-workers last day is May 29th........... the bosses is the 22nd.......... sad days for me............


If I lived down there, I'd work wiff ya.


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Mrs H22!
> Did ya see I took the messican on a wild turkey chase?


Sho did!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, you should fill out an app to be da boss


Ain't NO way........... I don't "do" politics!  Heck, I was here over 6 years before folks started realizing I worked here! I stay in my office behind the computer doing my projects!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I lived down there, I'd work wiff ya.
> 
> Sho did!


 we'd make a GREAT team!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

Country ham and fried egg biskit......nom nom nom!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ain't NO way........... I don't "do" politics!  Heck, I was here over 6 years before folks started realizing I worked here! I stay in my office behind the computer doing my projects!




I agree. I`d NEVER be a boss, especially at the company I worked for. Way too much responsibility plus you are held accountable for what your crews do. If they messup, you get thrown in the fire with them.

Even if you are not there at the time. Even if you are on vacation or whatever. That`s more stress than anybody needs in what was already a real stressful job. Plus, if the terrible unspeakable happened, the boss was the one who had to go knock on the door and tell the family that their husband and daddy wouldn`t be coming home any more. Not something I could do either.

Mornin`.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. I`d NEVER be a boss, especially at the company I worked for. Way too much responsibility plus you are held accountable for what your crews do. If they messup, you get thrown in the fire with them.
> 
> Even if you are not there at the time. Even if you are on vacation or whatever. That`s more stress than anybody needs in what was already a real stressful job. Plus, if the terrible unspeakable happened, the boss was the one who had to go knock on the door and tell the family that their husband and daddy wouldn`t be coming home any more. Not something I could do either.
> 
> Mornin`.


EGGGZACTLY!
Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Country ham and fried egg biskit......nom nom nom!


Toast wiff honey roast crunchy peanut butter!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 29, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> EGGGZACTLY!
> Mornin!





Oh, the boss didn`t get time and a half overtime pay either. He got "comp time" which means he gets to take off that amount of time he worked, later in the year sometime. Seems like that never did get to happen that way though.

I`ve got as much as 100 overtime hours in a pay period when we worked storms and restoration. Give me my money.  

Mornin`, Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, the boss didn`t get time and a half overtime pay either. He got "comp time" which means he gets to take off that amount of time he worked, later in the year sometime. Seems like that never did get to happen that way though.
> 
> I`ve got as much as 100 overtime hours in a pay period when we worked storms and restoration. Give me my money.
> 
> Mornin`, Keebs.



Uncle Sam LOVED you


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I lived down there, I'd work wiff ya.
> 
> Sho did!



Yep ... Had ta hold that suckas hand almost all day! Ain't nothing like a turkey hunter that shows up in golf shorts and flip flops!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy





Nicodemus said:


> Oh, the boss didn`t get time and a half overtime pay either. He got "comp time" which means he gets to take off that amount of time he worked, later in the year sometime. Seems like that never did get to happen that way though.
> 
> I`ve got as much as 100 overtime hours in a pay period when we worked storms and restoration. Give me my money.
> 
> Mornin`, Keebs.


Money is nice, but paid time off is too...............


blood on the ground said:


> Yep ... Had ta hold that suckas hand almost all day! Ain't nothing like a turkey hunter that shows up in golf shorts and flip flops!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uncle Sam LOVED you



That he did. Grrr.....



Keebs said:


> Money is nice, but paid time off is too...............




Yea, I like both, but with 6 weeks vacation a year, I could take off a good bit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

We just started talkin bout guns at work.  Next think you know the counte was full.  Looked like a counter at a gun show.  Customers started pulling gun out of everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

Squirrels and birds sure are active in this light rain....wonder if the fish are?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Squirrels and birds sure are active in this light rain....wonder if the fish are?



I bout hit 4 deer last night in the light rain.  i have NEVER seen deer in that spot before.  They were headed into a church parking lot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bout hit 4 deer last night in the light rain.  i have NEVER seen deer in that spot before.  They were headed into a church parking lot



They were going to get saved.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

wheres MUD?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

I been workin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

busy busy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

i missed y'all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

oh, there he is


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were going to get saved.





mudracing101 said:


> Hey





havin_fun_huntin said:


> wheres MUD?





They both missed it msh22! ^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

Mrs 22 swooped in there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They both missed it msh22! ^^^^



They spun out on each other.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

mud is slippery


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

You wasnt supposed to pick up on that Jeffro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Alright, gotta go run errands.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, gotta go run errands.



you betta drive


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were going to get saved.



praise jesus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

had they jumped out in the road, they woud have needed Jesus


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2015)

you reckon?........


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

eye reckon


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That he did. Grrr.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 weeks?!?!? sheesh, I hardly find time to take 10 days off!




Jeff C. said:


> Squirrels and birds sure are active in this light rain....wonder if the fish are?


should, fish like water for some reason............ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bout hit 4 deer last night in the light rain.  i have NEVER seen deer in that spot before.  They were headed into a church parking lot


Mrs.22 beat me to it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were going to get saved.


same page, same page................. 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey


hey there.........
ok, off to count concession money...........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bout hit 4 deer last night in the light rain.  i have NEVER seen deer in that spot before.  They were headed into a church parking lot





mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were going to get saved.




Well I agree with Mrs H somewhat...........................BUT I think that they were going to the church to PRAY for some SUNSHINE AGAIN !!!!!!!!!  


That dang Ark has been tied up to my mailbox for the past hour now and when I looked out into the pasture a few minutes ago, EVERY cow in the field was backed up to a flat rock too !!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

cows+flat rocks= cows with wet ankles


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

Rain is about to get past me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

<----------- Jag and I tearin' up bbq sammiches and pasta salad.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2015)

country fried steak herra


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

rymud?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

shicken, taters, and karets


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Zaxbys buffalo chicken finger plate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wangs and mash-r-taters.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2015)

salit wid skeekin


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wangs and mash-r-taters.



interesting combo


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wangs and mash-r-taters.





gobbleinwoods said:


> salit wid skeekin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

Jag and I were going to wet a hook at the lil local res., but it's still drizzlin. I reckon the radar just ain't pickin it up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Good googly moogly Jeff fa fa
Mashed Potatoes
Chicken


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> interesting combo



Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hope i did this right


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## rydert (Apr 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Quack?



oh no.....not another video posting idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Quack?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh no.....not another video posting idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh no.....not another video posting idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Quack?





rydert said:


> oh no.....not another video posting idjit



iced down with some silver bullets


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Bout time to


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> iced down with some silver bullets



kill zombies better if cold?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Is it safe....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 29, 2015)

mud the zombie slayer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Y'all slackin in here


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all slackin in here



Big time!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

Been werkin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2015)

tired of workin none stop!
Later folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2015)

Later y'all
See ya
bye


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2015)

Erybody headed to da house and I'm gettin ready to go in, gonna be slick out there tonight !! 



Jeff, stopped by the udder moanin and picked up some of that Q from the Kuntray sto !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2015)

Wybro you werkin tonight ??


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

Scrapy just told the little boy he looked like a woman


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro you werkin tonight ??



Nah I'm on my 4 fronts


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro you werkin tonight ??



I am! Headed to grab sum supper and the off ta werk...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

I start back on nights next Friday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody headed to da house and I'm gettin ready to go in, gonna be slick out there tonight !!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, stopped by the udder moanin and picked up some of that Q from the Kuntray sto !!



That's some of the best Q I've have in years.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's some of the best Q I've have in years.





It's hard to beat !!  Lemme know before ya'll come this way again and I'll fix ya up !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody headed to da house and I'm gettin ready to go in, gonna be slick out there tonight !!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, stopped by the udder moanin and picked up some of that Q from the Kuntray sto !!



Jeff who?

Edit!!!! Nevermind, I missed that punctuation mark also know as a comma(,). I thougt you were speaking to Msh22, not me.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

This made me Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> This made me Lol


----------



## Hankus (Apr 29, 2015)

yep


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

hey hankus


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I start back on nights next Friday



I wish we still rotated shifts. Straight nights sux in my opinion! Some folks like it but I've noticed the folks that do either don't have kids or theykids are almost grown.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah I  do like rotating


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Trying to find a decent "affordable" place in PCB for a couple of nights the first weekend in June and its almost impossible! Staying the entire week Is out of the question.... And hotels want as much for a long weekend as the condos want for a week rental...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Trying to find a decent "affordable" place in PCB for a couple of nights the first weekend in June and its almost impossible! Staying the entire week Is out of the question.... And hotels want as much for a long weekend as the condos want for a week rental...





Try Mexico Beach, just as purtay, less people, cheaper prices, and you're not far from PCB for the kids entertainment.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try Mexico Beach, just as purtay, less people, cheaper prices, and you're not far from PCB for the kids entertainment.



Well I'm leaving out of pc for a overnight fishing trip with my son. My wife and daughter want to come along and get some beach time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2015)

10-4.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4.


whatchew eatin tonight quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

Fried poke chop, rice and broccoli, with a smoked link sausage n egg biscuit for later.



NO meeting in the morning !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried poke chop, rice and broccoli, with a smoked link sausage n egg biscuit for later.
> 
> 
> 
> NO meeting in the morning !!



I love some broccoli and rice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2015)

The white screen sure seemed to last forever this morning so the coffee is late.

Not a big NBA fan but I see the Hawks won again at home.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 30, 2015)

Well Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Quack and Gobblin.

Gobblin, thanks for just a quick cup of coffee this morning on the run.

Unfortunately, I have watched the clock all night long and now I've got to make a really quick 120 mile trip really fast  in a little bit so I just wanted to wave my hand and tell all of you to have a wonderful, wonderful, wonderful day today and hopefully pass it on.

Just don't do anything that I wouldn't do while I am gone.....and if you do, then you can name it after me !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

'Mornin gentlemen !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

Safe travels EE !!



EE gonna get his freak ON !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2015)

Mernin fellas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

Bloodbro, it's getting REAL close to that time !! 




Good day folks, color me gone !


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro, it's getting REAL close to that time !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sure is! I'm ready to go ... We are running a new product here tonight and the fumes are strong and has given me a headache!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oooffff, good morning, went to bed way to late.. dragging.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Morning folks



mudracing101 said:


> Oooffff, good morning, went to bed way to late.. dragging.



just start drinking early today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> just start drinking early today



It felt like fall last night, cut some grass, made a fire , and the cold ones started flowing. Friend came by , the next thing you know it was late


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> It felt like fall last night, cut some grass, made a fire , and the cold ones started flowing. Friend came by , the next thing you know it was late



That's a good time mud! Love those kind of evenings! Bring on fall!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That's a good time mud! Love those kind of evenings! Bring on fall!!!



gotta agree.  Last night was a great night for a fire and a dranky drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Mornin folks! 

At least it's Thurstday, Mud!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2015)

hey....its hump day!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That's a good time mud! Love those kind of evenings! Bring on fall!!!


Bring on summer, grillin , pool time, dranky dranks


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> At least it's Thurstday, Mud!!





hdm03 said:


> morning folks


Homo3


rydert said:


> hey....its hump day!!!



Homo2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey....its hump day!!!



man, dont be saying that.  its THURSDAY!!!!

less than a week and my sentence at this job is ova


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

even more excited bout my 4 day weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Gotta go run some errands, later


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Leroy, y'all aint got a small portable generator for sale up there do ya?? 2000


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

someone said this the other day but this is funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

I gotta go, hit me up on my cell phone leroy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, y'all aint got a small portable generator for sale up there do ya?? 2000



No sir but I got everything else you need to wire it up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> homo3?


mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Today is my Friday


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Come on 7:00


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

mud cheated


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

hfh = tattle tail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hfh = tattle tail



he took my crown.  made me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he took my crown.  made me


how, you're at the top of the page..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> how, you're at the top of the page..........



....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

summin rong with keebs computer


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> how, you're at the top of the page..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

Mornin`....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

uh oh nic not in a good mood


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> uh oh nic not in a good mood



That don't mean he's mad, look at that viper all cuddled up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That don't mean he's mad, look at that viper all cuddled up.



Last time he posted a pic like that in the morning he was ill as a hornet


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ....





havin_fun_huntin said:


> summin rong with keebs computer


is not, it be brand spankin new!


Wycliff said:


>


you too, to, two!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`....


well hey there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

I`m in a good mood. I`d be in a better mood if I was right here though...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Turn right, I love some mexico beach!
We always went there or Tybee for vacation.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Turn right, I love some mexico beach!
> We always went there or Tybee for vacation.





Nah. Go straight ahead about 200 yards, and put your boat in the water. That`s the city ramp at Port St Joe, and St Joe Bay in the background. After a days fishin`, then go to Apalachicola for supper and sundowners.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

We never went to Port St. Joe.  WE talked several times about just riding over and checking it out but never did.  Is it as quiet and laid back as Mexico Beach?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in a good mood. I`d be in a better mood if I was right here though...



I clicked my heels together 3 times and said, there's no place like Port St. Joe.

It didn't work. I'm still here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We never went to Port St. Joe.  WE talked several times about just riding over and checking it out but never did.  Is it as quiet and laid back as Mexico Beach?




A lot quieter. Mexico Beach has changed a lot in the last 30 years. It wants to be Panama City now. Too many folks there for me. Only good thing about that place now is they do have a fine new boat ramp on the canal west of town. The mouth of the canal is still a mean little rascal when the weather is bad though. 

There ain`t much beach at Port St Joe, and none at Apalachicola. That`s suits me just fine.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We never went to Port St. Joe.  WE talked several times about just riding over and checking it out but never did.  Is it as quiet and laid back as Mexico Beach?


Last time my sister went she said it wasn't the same as when we went in our teens, done gone & got commercialized........... when we went the motel was family owned, and my Daddy being an electrician & "jack of all trades", they'd beg us to stay another day or two for free if Daddy would fix this or that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I clicked my heels together 3 times and said, there's no place like Port St. Joe.
> 
> It didn't work. I'm still here.


you too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

EVery year we swim out to the sand bar at mexico beach.  One year my BIL thought it was a great idea wo go out there and go fishing.  I honestly have NO CLUE what he thought he was gonna do with a fish once he caught it, in chest high water but he tried.  It was kinda funny seeing his swim with a rod-n-reel, bait, and 3 beers all the way out there.  
I told him while we were still in Cordele, "Dont you think that maybe you should replace that line, it looks kinda old."  He replied, "this is good line my grandpa put it on there!"  Keep in mind his grandpa had been dead atleast 8 years, maybe more.  Well he swam all that far.  baited his hook/hooks and sling it as far as he could.  The weight nor bait has ever been seen again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

you all know I dont drink very often.  When I do, I make it count.  Iv had a MANY a drunk nights leaving toucans.  Them long Island iced teas will sneak up on ya fast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you all know I dont drink very often.  When I do, I make it count.  Iv had a MANY a drunk nights leaving toucans.  Them long Island iced teas will sneak up on ya fast



I bet you even got an umbrella in each one of those little girly dranks......

BTW, the new Jack Daniels Fire, cinnamon liquer, will cure what ales you. Just sayin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet you even got an umbrella in each one of those little girly dranks......



and i used a cute pank straw too.  It was great


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah. Go straight ahead about 200 yards, and put your boat in the water. That`s the city ramp at Port St Joe, and St Joe Bay in the background. After a days fishin`, then go to Apalachicola for supper and sundowners.



Goin to central Fl. last week of May, I'm seriously considerin at least a day here:

https://www.google.com/maps/@28.7333182,-80.7609979,22663m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

After spending a week in Gulf Shores and Orange beach last month I don't think I'll go back to a beach on the east coast again


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> After spending a week in Gulf Shores and Orange beach last month I don't think I'll go back to a beach on the east coast again



Other than too many people, the last couple of times I was down in the Daytona area (Flagler-dog friendly, Ormond, New Smyrna beaches) it was awesome for the Atlantic. Water was very clear and clean with nice breakers, and no jellyfish.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Something about being able to see my feet in waist deep water


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Something about being able to see my feet in waist deep water



That's what swimmin pools are for, silly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Something about being able to see my feet in waist deep water



you might not do so well wading in some of the ponds Iv fished in if seeing your feet is important


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2015)

Of course; Nancy drinks long Island iced teas........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

bOOM bOOM worried bout Nic being mad....my country ham-fried egg biskit had two bottoms.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> EVery year we swim out to the sand bar at mexico beach.  One year my BIL thought it was a great idea wo go out there and go fishing.  I honestly have NO CLUE what he thought he was gonna do with a fish once he caught it, in chest high water but he tried.  It was kinda funny seeing his swim with a rod-n-reel, bait, and 3 beers all the way out there.
> I told him while we were still in Cordele, "Dont you think that maybe you should replace that line, it looks kinda old."  He replied, "this is good line my grandpa put it on there!"  Keep in mind his grandpa had been dead atleast 8 years, maybe more.  Well he swam all that far.  baited his hook/hooks and sling it as far as he could.  The weight nor bait has ever been seen again


 Swam out there with my Daddy one time snorkeling and found a rope, started digging, trying to get it up, but then got to wondering what it might be attached to & got scared......... told Daddy, never mind...........


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't mind being in fresh water and not seeing the bottom, but I have never really liked salt water until I went to there last month


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I don't mind being in fresh water and not seeing the bottom, but I have never really liked salt water until I went to there last month


You really can't beat the gulf............ I grew up going to Jekyll Island and after we started going to Mexico Beach, I was hooked!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Swam out there with my Daddy one time snorkeling and found a rope, started digging, trying to get it up, but then got to wondering what it might be attached to & got scared......... told Daddy, never mind...........


Im not sure if that thing moves or what but last time we swam out there we were looking back towards the pier.   ITs alot longer swim than we thought.
We wore goggles swimming out there one time.  Cant tell you how many sting rays swam under us 
Im referring to the area from where its too deep to walk till your able to stand back up on the sand bar 


Wycliff said:


> I don't mind being in fresh water and not seeing the bottom, but I have never really liked salt water until I went to there last month



I dont mind it really.  i do keep my eyes open for Jelly fish tho


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not sure if that thing moves or what but last time we swam out there we were looking back towards the pier.   ITs alot longer swim than we thought.
> We wore goggles swimming out there one time.  Cant tell you how many sting rays swam under us
> 
> 
> I dont mind it really.  i do keep my eyes open for Jelly fish tho


Yeah, year before last the sister trip was in Destin but we went west of there to some state park, still a sandbar, love walking out on those things.................. at least jellyfish don't seem as bad in the gulf as they did on the East Coast to me for some reason........and yeah, I don't shuffle my feet any more, those rays like to burrow down!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, year before last the sister trip was in Destin but we went west of there to some state park, still a sandbar, love walking out on those things.................. at least jellyfish don't seem as bad in the gulf as they did on the East Coast to me for some reason........and yeah, I don't shuffle my feet any more, those rays like to burrow down!



Weve seen alot of jelly fish at mexico beach.  LMS and I are early birds compared to our friends.  We would always wake up before everyone and walk down to the beach.  Normally seen them early in the em.  They did seem smaller tho 


Keebs, imagine me bout 12/10ths drunk digging for sand dollars and grabbing a horseshoe crab.    creepy thang ran acros my chest.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

I think I let go of the crab and my bowels at the same time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> You really can't beat the gulf............ I grew up going to Jekyll Island and after we started going to Mexico Beach, I was hooked!



NOT the same page. 
You really can't beat the Atlantic.

Gulf=swimming pool
Atlantic=OCEAN.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM worried bout Nic being mad....my country ham-fried egg biskit had two bottoms.



atleast you got to eat a biskit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think I let go of the crab and my bowels at the same time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NOT the same page.
> You really can't beat the Atlantic.
> 
> Gulf=swimming pool
> Atlantic=OCEAN.



you gots sharks in ya swimming pool 

I aint neva going swimmin with the 22s


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

The H22's pool is dangerous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

"beware of shark" signs by the pool


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Strong riptide warning beside the diving board


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Chris sitting on one of those tower chairs with white sunblock on his nose and those short swimming trunks with a red flag beside him.  Looking, waiting to blow his whistle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ya'll aint right.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

mrs 22 implying we off our rockers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Aint no sharks in my pool.
My pet dolphins run em off. 
and THIS is why I like the Atlantic. Right in front of the house.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think I let go of the crab and my bowels at the same time



this made me lol'd all ova my right shoe......my left one got a little splatter on it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no sharks in my pool.
> My pet dolphins run em off.
> and THIS is why I like the Atlantic. Right in front of the house.





Im not so sure Id want a pet dolphin. They have been known to be OVERLY friendly with humans


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not so sure Id want a pet dolphin. They have been known to be OVERLY friendly with humans



what do you mean?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not so sure Id want a pet dolphin. They have been known to be OVERLY friendly with humans





hdm03 said:


> what do you mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Msh22 should blow off da chlorox and just buy a couple loads of sand!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Just saying dolphins can be VERY loving creatures, thats all


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2015)

dolphins have blow holes?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Mrs 22, that is a really cool pic tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Msh22 should blow off da chlorox and just buy a couple loads of sand!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just saying dolphins can be VERY loving creatures, thats all


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Weve seen alot of jelly fish at mexico beach.  LMS and I are early birds compared to our friends.  We would always wake up before everyone and walk down to the beach.  Normally seen them early in the em.  They did seem smaller tho
> 
> 
> Keebs, imagine me bout 12/10ths drunk digging for sand dollars and grabbing a horseshoe crab.    creepy thang ran acros my chest.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> NOT the same page.
> You really can't beat the Atlantic.
> 
> Gulf=swimming pool
> Atlantic=OCEAN.


up where you go is TOTALLY different than around Jeykll Island, I promise!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> dolphins have blow holes?



well, like whales, they are mammals and need fresh air


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not so sure Id want a pet dolphin. They have been known to be OVERLY friendly with humans





hdm03 said:


> what do you mean?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just saying dolphins can be VERY loving creatures, thats all



nancy got a dolphin boyfriend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

someone needs to feed that boxer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and i used a cute pank straw too.  It was great



You're gonna get Quack banned making statements like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna get Quack banned making statements like that.



hes been behaving lately.  He dont give me a hard time like he used to.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna get Quack banned making statements like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Canaveral National Seashore - 7 miles south of New Smyrna Beach.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...698,9z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xa97fc9665b85c2aa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

OK! LOOK!!  Nic, Mrs22 and Jeph.  YALL GOTTA QUIT POSTING PICS OF DA BEACH!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

LMS wanted to be the first to take Gage to the beach, I agreed to that.  She needs to hurry up so I can plan on taking him.  Im ready to see how that baby reacts.  If he is anything like his parents all hes gonna wanna do is play in the water..

Anyone know were i can get SPF 2000..   That baby is fare skinned like his mama


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C.'s pic is the Atlantic.
This is the Gulf. AKA swimming pool. AKA Cape San Blas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.'s pic is the Atlantic.
> This is the Gulf. AKA swimming pool. AKA Cape San Blas


AKA jellyfish breeding grounds.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Im sure the others seen this on FB, but see how big hes getting jeph.  Getting tall and chunky


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sure the others seen this on FB, but see how big hes getting jeph.  Getting tall and chunky



Wow he's growing quickly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wow he's growing quickly



hes HUGE for  not quite being 11 months old


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Canaveral National Seashore - 7 miles south of New Smyrna Beach.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...698,9z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xa97fc9665b85c2aa


AAAaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.'s pic is the Atlantic.
> This is the Gulf. AKA swimming pool. AKA Cape San Blas


dittoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Miguel Cervantes said:


> AKA jellyfish breeding grounds.


don't mention those spawn of Satan!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sure the others seen this on FB, but see how big hes getting jeph.  Getting tall and chunky


he's so cute!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sure the others seen this on FB, but see how big hes getting jeph.  Getting tall and chunky



Growin like a weed! You won't be able to keep him in clothes and shoes all the way to about 16-17, somewhere round that age.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Growin like a weed! You won't be able to keep him in clothes and shoes all the way to about 16-17, somewhere round that age.



He hates shoes already.  he will unbutton snaps now.  Little rascal already pushes the little red button in his car seat. THAT im not happy about.  Im sure he doesnt know exactly what it does but hes smart enough to know that button means he can get out of his seat.   Kids too durn smart for his own good


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He hates shoes already.  he will unbutton snaps now.  Little rascal already pushes the little red button in his car seat. THAT im not happy about.  Im sure he doesnt know exactly what it does but hes smart enough to know that button means he can get out of his seat.   Kids too durn smart for his own good



Yeah Lil Wy use to get out of his car seat that way.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Baked sheekun, broccoli and rice


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Baked sheekun, broccoli and rice



Coupla PBJ's on toast wiff tortilla chips and choklit milk.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2015)

left ova grilt chicken used bigelow's rub on mine.....made lemon pepper for the rest of the family....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

I took my son to lunch. 

He had an interview at the hospital right down the street from where I work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sure the others seen this on FB, but see how big hes getting jeph.  Getting tall and chunky



Precious.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Precious.



thank you.......so are you......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> thank you.......so are you......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> thank you.......so are you......



I know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> AAAaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> dittoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Precious.


Thank yall 


rydert said:


> thank you.......so are you......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

dert =


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

One of my favorite days of the year. The most exciting 2 minutes in sports. I CAN'T WAIT! Even ordered some Kentucky Derby mint julep glasses this year.


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> dert =





not that Precious........


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, year before last the sister trip was in Destin but we went west of there to some state park, still a sandbar, love walking out on those things.................. at least jellyfish don't seem as bad in the gulf as they did on the East Coast to me for some reason........and yeah, I don't shuffle my feet any more, those rays like to burrow down!




Uhhh, actually, you do need to shuffle your feet as you wade. You want to bump the stingray, not step on it. Bump it and it takes off. Step on it and it pops you, then takes off. Best thing to do if one hits you is put warm water on the sting.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no sharks in my pool.
> My pet dolphins run em off.
> and THIS is why I like the Atlantic. Right in front of the house.




The Gulf is full of them pesky things. They come up all around the boat. 




Jeff C. said:


> Other than too many people, the last couple of times I was down in the Daytona area (Flagler-dog friendly, Ormond, New Smyrna beaches) it was awesome for the Atlantic. Water was very clear and clean with nice breakers, and no jellyfish.




Way back when, I used to catch a lot of fish off the Flagler Beach pier. And about as many from the surf. Plenty of bait that was east to catch to, around the rocks and coquina sand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhhh, actually, you do need to shuffle your feet as you wade. You want to bump the stingray, not step on it. Bump it and it takes off. Step on it and it pops you, then takes off. Best thing to do if one hits you is put warm water on the sting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep....had bait fish swimin in the surf within feet of me last few times down there. I started gettin a lil worried thinkin, wait...... they may be lookin for somethin to hide around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

Here ya go, Louie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice speck!! 

Yep....you need a deckhand/baitboy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Does everything in the ocean have teefs..  Goodness


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does everything in the ocean have teefs..  Goodness



Fishy gots to eat too Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

fresh water fishies dont got all dem teefs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fresh water fishies dont got all dem teefs



do too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> do too.



well, yeah, some do i recon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

So there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

dang, mrs 22 done put me in my place


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

That'll learn ya


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhhh, actually, you do need to shuffle your feet as you wade. You want to bump the stingray, not step on it. Bump it and it takes off. Step on it and it pops you, then takes off. Best thing to do if one hits you is put warm water on the sting.


Main reason I pretty much just "float around", I don't touch the bottom if I can help it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> dang, mrs 22 done put me in my place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That'll learn ya


Man, you aint kiddin


Keebs said:


> Main reason I pretty much just "float around", I don't touch the bottom if I can help it!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2015)

MrsH22 putting the beat down on Nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2015)

cat fight!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

just watch a video Chris Rock made.  how to not get your butt kicked by the police.. made me LOL


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rydert (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just watch a video Chris Rock made.  how to not get your butt kicked by the police.. made me LOL



me too......


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just watch a video Chris Rock made.  how to not get your butt kicked by the police.. made me LOL



just watched it


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does everything in the ocean have teefs..  Goodness




Everything in the Gulf, and swamps and woods of the Panhandle of Florida will either fin you, sting you, bite you, claw you, kill you, make you wish you were dead, put you on your death bed, or worse.

My kind of place. I love it there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Later y'all, i'm out


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all, i'm out


MMMMMEEeeeeeeeeeeee tooo!
Bye!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Everything in the Gulf, and swamps and woods of the Panhandle of Florida will either fin you, sting you, bite you, claw you, kill you, make you wish you were dead, put you on your death bed, or worse.
> 
> My kind of place. I love it there.



Guess its best to tread careful there


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Bye Keebs and Mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

According to Chris Rock, I got the whitest name on Earf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeph=white friend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Everything in the Gulf, and swamps and woods of the Panhandle of Florida will either fin you, sting you, bite you, claw you, kill you, make you wish you were dead, put you on your death bed, or worse.
> 
> My kind of place. I love it there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph=white friend



Yo Jeff, gimme a ride homey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Jeff, gimme a ride homey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

i can honestly say, I met many, if any black guys


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

what???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i can honestly say, I met many, if any black guys



You lost me there, bOOM bOOM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> According to Chris Rock, I got the whitest name on Earf.



Got me thinking. i aint met any black fellas with the name Jeff....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh shoot, I forgot to type with the name Jeff...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot to type with the name Jeff...




Now that you mention it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

I know several named Jefferson


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Went to school with a guy named Jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

aight fellas.  Im out for a while.  yall behave


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Later Louie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2015)

Whoot.   Tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Went to school with a guy named Jeff



Black Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Whoot.   Tomorrow is my Friday.



Yeehawww!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

Time to hit da road !! 



Chiefbro b eatin fire outta kuntray ham !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to hit da road !!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefbro b eatin fire outta kuntray ham !!



Lovin it!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Black Jeff?




Yep


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Almost time for my seben off to start


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yep



Probably spelled it like bOOM bOOM does my name.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

no he spelled it just like you do


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

His name was Thomas Jefferson and he went by Jeff


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

ttyl I'm gone


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Where is everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Where is everyone



I don't know, but I would lay $100.00 dolla bill I recently typed in "Knock Knock" just a few minutes ago. 

Either I forgot to hit submit and hit "go" instead, or I posted it somewhere else accidentally.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



Wy playin hide-n-seek!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

In other words, I could've sworn I posted "knock knock" in here just a bit ago, but it ain't here.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Maybe it will show up


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Maybe it will show up



I think I forgot to hit submit and then hit go.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

Its possible


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 30, 2015)

This movie the Gambler is strange


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Watching fox news.  There is all kinds of ignorance being spewn from peoples mouths


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

I hope that chick in the blonde weave don't kiss her mama with that mouth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

I felled asleep reading...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Must be a boring book


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 30, 2015)

Night fellas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

Enjoy your weekend Louie !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm ready to retire but my banking accounts say otherwise


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to retire but my banking accounts say otherwise





Know whatcha mean.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean.



How many more nights you got brother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How many more nights you got brother




One mo, off the weekend, back at it Monday night, you ??



Whatcha got to eat tonight ??  Dang skettie and garlic bread I et are barking at me now.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

subway club sammich


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Hiya neph !!


Lil late night snack, prolly the last thing I need after that sketti and garlic bread.

This is some REALLY good summer sausage, gotta bite to it, get it at da WalMart along with some hoop cheese, crackas and MUSTARD !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

evening night walkers.  decided to join you.   In other words woke up can't get back to sleep and have paper work to finish before heading in to the daily grind in a few so here I am avoiding doing it.  First cup of coffee being sipped on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Dang GW, sho hate it for ya bro .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One mo, off the weekend, back at it Monday night, you ??
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha got to eat tonight ??  Dang skettie and garlic bread I et are barking at me now.



It's my Friday... 2 off then back Sunday night!

Can of tuna tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang GW, sho hate it for ya bro .





blood on the ground said:


> It's my Friday... 2 off then back Sunday night!
> 
> Can of tuna tonight



Some of the paper pushing done but too late to lay back down.  

Quack how did you act without having a meeting yesterday?   

BOG do you have plans for the 48 off?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

Dang white screen sure was extended this morning.   Well it is time for serious coffee.   Quack where in Wallyworld is the summer sausage?  Camping or grocery department.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

clothing dept


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some of the paper pushing done but too late to lay back down.
> 
> Quack how did you act without having a meeting yesterday?
> 
> BOG do you have plans for the 48 off?




I was tickled to deaf !! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang white screen sure was extended this morning.   Well it is time for serious coffee.   Quack where in Wallyworld is the summer sausage?  Camping or grocery department.




Don't hava clue, wife gets it, I try my best to stay outta that place.  I'll leave her a note axing her. I would guess with the groceries ???


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some of the paper pushing done but too late to lay back down.
> 
> Quack how did you act without having a meeting yesterday?
> 
> BOG do you have plans for the 48 off?



I'm going to finish planting the garden Saturday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to finish planting the garden Saturday morning.





Found a buncha sweet corn I'm going to plant in my bird field, doubt it does much though.



Betcha ole EE doin a lil mo than washin clothes this morn !!


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

I'm gunna hafta warsh my boots when I gets off taday


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found a buncha sweet corn I'm going to plant in my bird field, doubt it does much though.
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha ole EE doin a lil mo than washin clothes this morn !!



EE said he's the master at the horizontal hulla!!

Corn will do fine Quack


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

I jus cain picher Unk hoing much korn


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I jus cain picher Unk hoing much korn



Me either .... But he did say he was planting it in his bird fields.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

bird field.....korn field.....wassa difference


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I jus cain picher Unk hoing much korn





Ain't gonna happen, and I just sold my cultivators that I never used a coupla months ago .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

It be Pookies Birfday !!!


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

jus a lil longerr an day shift be here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mornin....Lawd have mercy!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Good Morning. Its Friday, gonna be a Big weekend!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning. Its Friday, gonna be a Big weekend!!!



Mornin Mudro.....whatcha got goin on? No big plans here.....other than


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro.....whatcha got goin on? No big plans here.....other than



brothers this afternoon then dont have to be back to work till Tuesday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

morning folks..  gonna be a busy day


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks..  gonna be a busy day



This your last day, bOOM bOOM?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

No sir, next Wednesday


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

It will be busy here cause i want to get out early.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning. Its Friday, gonna be a Big weekend!!!



Nekkid twista playoffs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

mud vs quack.  rydert vs hdm03.  Semi final round


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

merning kiddies


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

hiya........


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> merning kiddies



Mernin lil fella....



rydert said:


> hiya........



"Hey", Precious!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Hi........... bbl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

May Day. May Day.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hi........... bbl!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> May Day. May Day.



Mornin galz!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Happy May Fools day!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Steak and cheez bisquit and a beautiful day outside. Gotta go to wally world. Later


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

busy weekend ahead for me......recital weekend

usually this weekend is the closest me and my wife come to getting a divorce.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> busy weekend ahead for me......recital weekend
> 
> usually this weekend is the closest me and my wife come to getting a divorce.....



before you do , tell her i said Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

And if she needs anything , anything at all , just let me know


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> busy weekend ahead for me......recital weekend
> 
> usually this weekend is the closest me and my wife come to getting a divorce.....




Lots o peeps standing in line........ juss sayin.

By the way, tell Steph I said hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> And if she needs anything , anything at all , just let me know


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> busy weekend ahead for me......recital weekend
> 
> usually this weekend is the closest me and my wife come to getting a divorce.....



I'd probly be ready to divorce you too, if I had to listen to you recite somethin all weekend.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd probly be ready to divorce you too, if I had to listen to you recite somethin all weekend.


oh snap.........


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Hey Jeff fa fa......... bruno likes to fish a lot, maybe he'll take ya out sometime...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Precious just mad cause gotta get dolled up!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> busy weekend ahead for me......recital weekend
> 
> usually this weekend is the closest me and my wife come to getting a divorce.....



better than a rectal weekend I guess.......


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Precious just mad cause gotta get dolled up!



HFH looking good!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa......... bruno likes to fish a lot, maybe he'll take ya out sometime...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH looking good!



dert = Precious


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> dert = Precious



sorry......i saw a fat black chick and got confused


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> before you do , tell her i said Hey!





mudracing101 said:


> And if she needs anything , anything at all , just let me know





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lots o peeps standing in line........ juss sayin.
> 
> By the way, tell Steph I said hey.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> I'd probly be ready to divorce you too, if I had to listen to you recite somethin all weekend.





Keebs said:


> oh snap.........





hdm03 said:


> better than a rectal weekend I guess.......



  wow.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> wow.........



You started it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Precious = don't like big crowds


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Precious = needs space


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



He on his way to Dert's house. I GAR UN TEE.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> May Day. May Day.





Gulf of Mexico is better`n the Atlantic mud hole.    


Mornin`....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He on his way to Dert's house. I GAR UN TEE.



Mud gon try!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Gulf of Mexico is better`n the Atlantic mud hole.
> 
> 
> Mornin`....



Mornin....I'm just gonna go stand over here ----------------->


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

Hey Nic.....what kinda snake is this? Worker found it in the front yard this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Gulf of Mexico is better`n the Atlantic mud hole.
> 
> 
> Mornin`....


Why you wanna ruffle my feathers on a Friday. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....I'm just gonna go stand over here ----------------->



Smart move.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

This is called a wave. You will have to go the the Atlantic coast to witness all of it's glory. You will NOT find this on the Gulf.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

looks like a muddy wave to me


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Nic.....what kinda snake is this? Worker found it in the front yard this morning.





It`s a Dekay`s brown snake. It`s not venomous.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is called a wave. You will have to go the the Atlantic coast to witness all of it's glory. You will NOT find this on the Gulf.




Apalachicola oysters.... 

You won`t find them anywhere else...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> looks like a muddy wave to me



GIT!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Acorn snake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Apalachicola oysters....
> 
> You won`t find them anywhere else...










OK, you won.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, you won.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

that looks good!!!


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

sho do........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>



That's enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Msh22 =


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Msh22 =



 Them are the best oysters I've eva put in my mouth.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's enough.





I`ll be nice.  You ain`t mad at me, is you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

I ain't ever had a bad oyster!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be nice.  You ain`t mad at me, is you?



Neva.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Now gimme some of them oysters.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now gimme some of them oysters.






Yes Ma`am. These just popped up on my news feed on Facebook a minute ago. Compliments of my friend, the Apalachicola Riverkeeper.  Wish I had a couple of dozen...


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a Dekay`s brown snake. It`s not venomous.



Thank you!


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

I've never had oysters.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I've never had oysters.



Seriously??????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am. These just popped up on my news feed on Facebook a minute ago. Compliments of my friend, the Apalachicola Riverkeeper.  Wish I had a couple of dozen...


Now that's beautiful.


Crickett said:


> I've never had oysters.



I'm sorry.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I've never had oysters.



Yous gotta get outa town a lil more; speaking of town, how you like all that traffic while they be working on the tracks. Took me 25 minits to get from Publix to the house yesterday


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Yous gotta get outa town a lil more; speaking of town, how you like all that traffic while they be working on the tracks. Took me 25 minits to get from Publix to the house yesterday



 And today is Friday & traffic is already bad on Fridays! They just made it worse!!!! Took me forever to get over here to the jail.


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

I mean why did they have to close 3 of them at one time??? Really???


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

I use midland everyday twice a day! I can't wait for school to get out!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I've never had oysters.


 you poor deprived child!!!!!!


OH, Mrs.22.....................
Mexico Beach, Florida.............. juss sayin.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you poor deprived child!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OH, Mrs.22.....................
> Mexico Beach, Florida.............. juss sayin.........



Musta been a storm a brewin.


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you poor deprived child!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OH, Mrs.22.....................
> Mexico Beach, Florida.............. juss sayin.........



I know.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I mean why did they have to close 3 of them at one time??? Really???



Welcome to Winder


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I've never had oysters.







Raw oysters, fried oysters, oyster po-boys, fried softshell crabs, fried mullet, fried grouper, fried specks, fried flounder, stuffed flounder, grouper sammiches, stone and blue crab claws .....

Dang, I`m about to perish to death now...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Hey Nic , off topic, you ever had to trim a roosters spurs? Are you supposed too? Ole RoHo cant even walk without trippin, done turned and grown almost up to his but..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

I should of got pics.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Musta been a storm a brewin.





Nicodemus said:


> Raw oysters, fried oysters, oyster po-boys, fried softshell crabs, fried mullet, fried grouper, fried specks, fried flounder, stuffed flounder, grouper sammiches, stone and blue crab claws .....
> 
> Dang, I`m about to perish to death now...


stop that!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic , off topic, you ever had to trim a roosters spurs? Are you supposed too? Ole RoHo cant even walk without trippin, done turned and grown almost up to his but..


I'm not Nic, but yes, you can, 'Ol Buff Boy had his so long he was tripping then got to fighting with Cheeto & knocked them off, but I want to think you can either trim them or cut them off........... I'll wait for Nic's answer to be sure.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> stop that!!!!
> 
> I'm not Nic, but yes, you can, 'Ol Buff Boy had his so long he was tripping then got to fighting with Cheeto & knocked them off, but I want to think you can either trim them or cut them off........... I'll wait for Nic's answer to be sure.........



He needs some relief, they done got crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic , off topic, you ever had to trim a roosters spurs? Are you supposed too? Ole RoHo cant even walk without trippin, done turned and grown almost up to his but..



Dang it, Mud! 

RoHo = needs to go to Viet Cong hair salon


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic , off topic, you ever had to trim a roosters spurs? Are you supposed too? Ole RoHo cant even walk without trippin, done turned and grown almost up to his but..





Yes, you can. I`ve used wire side cutters to do. Leave a little bit of the base. You don`t want to cut the spur off "in the quick".

The last fight that Abner and me got into, he ended up with one spur broke off completely before the blood and dust settled.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, you can. I`ve used wire side cutters to do. Leave a little bit of the base. You don`t want to cut the spur off "in the quick".
> 
> The last fight that Abner and me got into, he ended up with one spur broke off completely before the blood and dust settled.



Gotcha, now who am i going to talk into holding him. He's never any trouble but he's done got BIG


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

I'll prob. wait and pick him up in the middle of the night, last time i moved some i picked them up off the roost


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotcha, now who am i going to talk into holding him. He's never any trouble but he's done got BIG





Snatch him up and hold him under your arm with his feet to the front while you perform the surgery on him. If he wants to rare and fuss, cinch that arm down on him. Just like this but with his head to the back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

I'm tired.  Need break.  Lunch would be good


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Snatch him up and hold him under your arm with his feet to the front while you perform the surgery on him. If he wants to rare and fuss, cinch that arm down on him.



Hmmm, maybe i'll just let him drink some whiskey with me till he passes out. I think he might could whoop me sober


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

Mud gonna squeeze the rooster so tight he gonna pass an egg


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmm, maybe i'll just let him drink some whiskey with me till he passes out. I think he might could whoop me sober





Noooo!! A drunk rooster is meaner`n a turpentined wildcat!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud = needs to borry Nic's hawk....send RoHo strong message.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

A mean drunk huh, I'll let Leroy come by and man handle him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Noooo!! A drunk rooster is meaner`n a turpentined wildcat!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Sigline material ^^^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

I had some old beer one time, hot, well one of my boxers dont like beer, the other does. Everytime i got a cold one i poored Rocky a hot one. Later that day he started givin me the stank eye, i was getting worried he might be a mean drunk. lol


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

Mud, you can also catch him up and shove him headfirst down onto your cowboy boot with his feet stuck out. All he can do then is squawk.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Wonder where i can get one of them tranquilizer guns?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

Might just be easier to turn him into dumplins and get a new rooster.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Might just be easier to turn him into dumplins and get a new rooster.



My daughter would kill me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My daughter would kill me



Take your pick!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Noooo!! A drunk rooster is meaner`n a turpentined wildcat!


And you know this how? 


mudracing101 said:


> I had some old beer one time, hot, well one of my boxers dont like beer, the other does. Everytime i got a cold one i poored Rocky a hot one. Later that day he started givin me the stank eye, i was getting worried he might be a mean drunk. lol



My lab dog used to LOVE cold beer


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mud, you can also catch him up and shove him headfirst down onto your cowboy boot with his feet stuck out. _*All he can do then is squawk.*_


and suffocate from the stank!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> 
> My lab dog used to LOVE cold beer


Chevy & Kebo BOTH love Beer and Chevy loves C&Wiser!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Chevy & Kebo BOTH love Beer and Chevy loves C&Wiser!



Chevy gots good taste.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> 
> My lab dog used to LOVE cold beer




I refuse to answer this on the grounds that it will probably be used agin me, and surely never forgotten... 




Keebs said:


> and suffocate from the stank!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

Lms had a Boston terrorizer that, pound per pound, could out drink any human I ever met.  She wasn't picky but crown was her drink of choice


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My daughter would kill me



I tried some turkey load out on a old mean rooster last year.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

All this talk about dead chikin makin me want to go to Popeyes or KFC.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Chili and baked potato from Wendy's


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Reckon I'll eat some BBQ....ain't got no chikin.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll eat some BBQ....ain't got no chikin.



Popeyes and kfc is out of chikkin???: da werld is coming to a end Jiff


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Last post lock her down Nic


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

sorry mud....last post


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

ya'll git


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> sorry mud....last post



Not legally, Nic said to not go over 1000 and i was respecting his wishes. He gonna get you.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

If you haven't been to the doctor lately you better get ready ..... Your not going to believe the questions they ask now! Ask me if I had a gun in my home. If I spank my children or put them in time out. If we have working smoke detectors.....
I declined to answer after she ask if my children have electronic devices.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> If you haven't been to the doctor lately you better get ready ..... Your not going to believe the questions they ask now! Ask me if I had a gun in my home. If I spank my children or put them in time out. If we have working smoke detectors.....
> I declined to answer after she ask if my children have electronic devices.



Thats crazy i wont answer stuff like that, but my doctor knows better.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Locker down


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

New one is up!!


----------

